# snowsuits?



## Missy

I know I have seen some of your pups in suits that cover them up pretty well- I am considering these for the boys for snow and rain and was wondering if you all could share your source. I think it was Debbie's Sam that had an adorable red coverall last year...


----------



## irnfit

Casual canine snowsuit, available at Petedge, on sale for $10.99


----------



## casperkeep

I just bought Jillee a snow suit from petedge....I am going to take pictures of it here in a little bit and post one here...the only think we have noticed is that her one leg comes out of the pants part...will have to work on it....she just stood there when I put it on her last night....she didn't know that she could move in it!!!!


----------



## Thumper

casperkeep said:


> ...she just stood there when I put it on her last night....she didn't know that she could move in it!!!!


Ohh! That is the FUNNIEST thing! Gucci does that when I put certain outfits on her. She becomes 'paralyzed' and won't move. ound:

Missy, no advice on the snowsuits here at the beach...its a balmy 68 degrees here today. 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

Kara that is not right....it is cold here....40 degrees!!!!!! Jillee and I will move out there with you and Gucci....shopping galore oh and starbucks of course!!!!


----------



## pizno

40 degrees! Oh my - we'll be getting into the negative digits here pretty soon. I thought dog coats were SILLY but today is really cold (25 degrees) here in Wisconsin and windy and poor little Marvin was shivering - I guess they are a necessity. He was fine when he was running, but any colder - yeah, we'll go coat shopping.

Carol


----------



## Julie

Quincy doesn't care for clothing of any type.He looks wierd in them tooound:
Today it is 18*F here.......brrrrr.....he might re-think a sweateround:

Missy,
did you see Hank's spiffy coat?That really looked like a nice one.


----------



## Lina

Carol, Havs are not built for the cold since they have hair and not fur so they definitely need coats! Kubrick starts to shiver when it gets below 30 degrees (it's only happened twice so far), so I put a sweater or coat on him at that point. Of course, he doesn't mind clothes AT ALL, so I guess I lucked out in that regard.


----------



## Havtahava

You mean people actually buy snowsuits for function? I thought they were just for dressup & photo ops. 

From The California Crew,


----------



## Leeann

Missy Boston show Dec. 8th, hint, hint.. shopping for the fur kids.

Here is a list of the vendors so far, still being updated

http://baycolonydogshow.com/BoothList2007.pdf


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, HA HA HA. <-- Non-amused laughter.


----------



## Thumper

Wow! Leeann..that is SOME list of vendors! I thought I saw alot at the show here, and there was probably only 20, but not as diverse as that list. A few vendors were like 'mini mart' stores, tylenol, tampons, hairspray... all those type of things I guess people forget? lol

Kara


----------



## Judy A

This doesn't belong here, but how do you start a new thread? I get so frustrated because I can't find the thread starter and all these new people do it all the time!! Sorry for hijacking this thread to find out....oh, I may be getting Izzy a snowsuit too....she doesn't seem to mind the cold too much yet, but that will probably change...


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly wrote: *"You mean people actually buy snowsuits for function? I thought they were just for dressup & photo ops. 
From The California Crew"*

There she goes being a BRAT again! :frusty: :biggrin1:

I went to the Mtl. UKC dog show last Friday and bought this really neat snowsuit for Ricky. It's a touch too big, so will have to ask MIL if she can take it in, but it really covers the hairy legs, belly and neck. Sammy is going to wear the red coat we had for Ricky as a pup. It fits Sammy perfectly.


----------



## Leeann

Judy, click on Forums on the top toolbar the select the type of discussion you would like to start a thread in. Once you click that you will notice a New Thread box at the top to the left, click that and you are ready to go. Hope this helps, I am terrible at giving directions lol.

Kara – I still think you should come to Boston to go shopping with me.

Marj, the kids look great in their new snowsuits, I love it. We are going to need video updates now.


----------



## dschles

Marj--

Your new snowsuit looks really nice. Do you know what brand it is? 

Scout was just a pup last winter, so we didn't let him out in the snow. I am still nervous about letting him play in the snow -- I'm afraid he'll blend right in and we won't be able to find him.

Thanks.
--Diane


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

Obi absolutely loves the snow... but you have to watch out for those snow berries.





http://obiwanhavanese.blogspot.com/search?q=snow+berries


----------



## whitBmom

I LOVE Ricky's snowsuit! Way cool  I am sure it will keep most of him nice and dry and he can romp freely in the snow!! I never ceases to amaze me how much accessories and clothes that there are for our dogs


----------



## Judy A

Thanks, LeAnn......it worked. I'm such a computer idiot!


----------



## dschles

I was just reading the Fido Friendly magazine that they gave us the hotel we stayed at with Scout, and I came across an ad for the most amazing-looking (and expensive) snowsuit. The brand is K9 topcoat. It does look like it would really simplify the post snow-romp grooming chore.


----------



## ivyagogo

How do they do their business in the snowsuits?


----------



## Thumper

There are usually little "holes" for them to do 'business' in 

Although, that K9 topcoat looks like it would cause one big mat?! I wonder if a tight suit like that would...that's like a wetsuit for dogs.

Kara


----------



## Guest

I am a BIG advocate of snow suits....If I can find a way to reduce a pic, I will show everyone why (I just sent the pic to Kim at her Web site)

I bought my suit from K9 Topcoats (on the Web). They have a booth at most of Portland dog shows..


----------



## Guest

This is WHY I am an advocate of snow coats. this pic was taken of my Hav's first time in the snow..which she loved!
by the time I caught her though this is what resulted (her poor pee-pee looked FROZEN!) I had to put her in a warm bath to melt it all off...


----------



## Havtahava

Diane, I didn't know your last name, so when I just opened your email I wondered if that was you. Funny picture. I have a similar one from last January:










This is Maddie (now owned by MaddiesMom on this forum). We went to New Mexico last January and it was also her first snow discovery. She had a _blast_ in it. She had me laughing so hard as she was doing her runlikehells through the mounds of snow in my friend's back yard. Her own Havanese thought Maddie was a crazy girl. Ha ha! I think that is my only experience with snow and Havanese though, so no snow suits yet. I have Parkas for all of them for when we plan to hit Lake Tahoe this winter, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Guest

Ohhhh, Kim, that is hilarious! I wonder how many others have snow photos just like that..


----------



## ivyagogo

Yikes! You've convinced me to buy one right now!


----------



## Missy

those look great from K9 topcoat. little snowsuits under the tree.


----------



## JanB

OH, I hope we get some snow this year; I'll have my camera ready! Those pics are adorable!


----------



## dschles

When I first saw those K9 snowsuits, I thought they were at a price that my husband would kill me if I bought one (and he somehow found out the price). But, nobody else here seems to be flinching at the price, which (of course) is nudging me towards getting one. And, when you consider what I pay for grooming, it really doesn't seem that pricey. (nice rationalization, huh). 

Kara, consummate shopper, what do you think?

--Diane


----------



## Guest

Diane,

I have bought the snow coat and the Lycra coat from K9 If you are looking for something quick to put on, these take some time, as you have to lay your dog on it and put each leg in. The coats cover the stomack and legs (which you need in snow and rain) and they have velco closures. (the coats do allow for the dog to go potty) K9 has had a booth at the Portland Dog shows..I'm not sure if they travel around. The coats spendy, but are constructed really well. 

Another coat I just bought for both my dogs (which is also spendy but made very well)
is a Polertec pull over by Canine Equipment. It is very east to put on and take off and is water resistant..


----------



## dboudreau

Sam's "red suit" is from muttluks.com, it is the rainsuit. They also have fleese lined suits too. I got Sam size 12, but with all of his coat now I should have ordered 12+. Because they are pricey, I decided on the rainsuit because he can ( and does) wear it year round.


----------



## Guest

...The Hav's front legs must be snow magnets...LOL!!! 

I LOVE Sam's red coat!!! ...is it easy to put on and take off?

-diane


----------



## dboudreau

imamurph52 said:


> ...The Hav's front legs must be snow magnets...LOL!!!
> 
> I LOVE Sam's red coat!!! ...is it easy to put on and take off?
> 
> -diane


Yes it is easy, except for getting his hair all tucked in. He can step into all four legs and then it zippers across the back.


----------



## marjrc

I have to LOL when I see that pic of Sam in his red suit!! These guys are so skinny under all that fur, aren't they? LMBO

I agree that a suit is a must for these snow-loving Havs. I can't take the time to wash in warm water/blowdry both boys each and every time they come inside, since they go out many times/day. It would be a full time job. I'll take the funny looks and the snowsuit any day! ound:

Here is one site that sells the blue suit I bought for Ricky: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=13540

I paid $26 cdn. for it at the Mtl. show last week. What a ripoff! :frusty: 
If you type in 'Casual Canine'/snowsuits in Google, you should get quite a few sites selling them.

What I like, is that everything is detachable, by zipper. There is a space allowed for peeing (male anyway! lol) His is too big, though the length of it is perfect. It definitely has to be altered.


----------



## Guest

*Ricky's Snow Suit*

...Ricky looks like Spider Man in that snow suit! He's adorable!!!


----------



## pjewel

Can you tell me what Sam weighs? I am ordering from Muttluks and I want to make sure I'm getting the right size. I think I need 12. Thanks.


----------



## dboudreau

pjewel said:


> Can you tell me what Sam weighs? I am ordering from Muttluks and I want to make sure I'm getting the right size. I think I need 12. Thanks.


Sorry for the delay in answering, Sam weighs 15.5 lbs. I ordered size 12, but I should have ordered 12+ That size would have more room for all his hair.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Diane, Don't want to change the subject, but when I saw your Golden and your Hav lying together it brought tears to my eyes. We lost our beautiful Beau last May, too soon, he was only 6. Then came Caz the Hav. into our lives. He has brought us great joy and healed our aching hearts. I've written elsewhere how Caz was named after Beau's horse friend. I wish Beau and Caz could have know each other!

As far as snowsuits go, Cazzie won't need one soon, when we head south  but right now he has one with no legs, just covers his back and sides and velcros around the front and middle. He doesn't seem to mind the cold, though I won't let him stay outside long. The lowest it's been here is in the 20's but windy.

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz

Rats, tried to upload a photo of Beau using the instructions on edit signature but nothing happened!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Testing testing (sorry everyone!)


----------



## Squirt

I can't tell you how glad I am that we have no need for a snowsuit.


----------



## irnfit

Peg, all I can say is







. We have been very lucky, so far. Yesterday was ab fab. But, we are expecting bad weather on Sunday.


----------



## Lina

Michele, I've already decided I'm spending ALL DAY Sunday inside. Snow and then freezing rain? NO THANK YOU. :smow:


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone..

I'm back. Did anyone miss me?

I got locked out of the Forum and as it turned out, had to re-register...I felt like an outcast (booo-hooo).


----------



## Leeann

Welcome back Diane, I never even got a chance to welcome you to the forum but have been enjoying your posts as I play catch up. WELCOME..


----------



## Guest

Thanks Leeann!


----------



## Janet Zee

I bought the same suit as Hank's, but it doesn't cover the legs. So I guess I will just have to go shopping again. <grin>


----------



## Missy

Julie said:


> Missy,
> did you see Hank's spiffy coat?That really looked like a nice one.


Where do I find this spiffy coat of Hank's that everyone is talking about?


----------



## ruthann

Marg, I bought the snowsuit from petedge for $12. but had to pay another 12 for handling and shipping. Total $24 so the one you bought at the show ended up being the same price I paid. I hope it keeps the snow off Annabelle. She comes in a snowball and I have to give her a warm bath and dry. I don't want her to get that cold and she insists on going out to potty in the mornings. She will use her pee pad but dosen't want to poo on it. She is very fastidious. Ruthann


----------



## Guest

*K9 Coats*



dschles said:


> I was just reading the Fido Friendly magazine that they gave us the hotel we stayed at with Scout, and I came across an ad for the most amazing-looking (and expensive) snowsuit. The brand is K9 topcoat. It does look like it would really simplify the post snow-romp grooming chore.


See my post #31...I bought 2 coats from K9


----------



## Guest

*Snow Coats*

When I woke up this morning the it was snowing here in Oregon...but now it's all melted.Here are some pics of Gabriel in his Polertec coat by Canine Equipment. I like the ease of getting it on and off and also the reflective strip..but this has no leg coverage. I may have to go shopping again..Oh gee)


----------



## Guest

OH NO! I just noticed that Gabe was sniffing a doggy turd in one of the photos... I 
TRIED to edit it out and it didn't work! (I AM a MURPH!)

SO SORRY! uke:


----------



## JanB

LOL!!! I thought he was just having a snack (like many Havs are prone to...YUCK!!) I've caught mine sniffing and I don't let her get far enough to know if she has a discriminating palate or not...some things are best not knowing


----------



## Guest

..well, the thing about taking dog photos is that they never stay put or that they move
just as you snap it ...OR your battery dies just as you are taking that award winning photo!

Were you in on the hair discussion with Sierra's mommy? I'm still trying to decide if I should cut Gabe's bangs.. He's 2 now and I have never cut anything but around his feet.

Is it true that in the show ring Hav's are not suppose to have any of their hair , but their feet trimmed?


----------



## dschles

It is snowing like crazy here. I need to order something for Scout NOW. Anyone have an opinion on which is easier to get on -- the Muttluks or the 
K-9 Topcoat? What about the Canine Casual snowsuit -- does it keep the snow off the legs?


----------



## Guest

*Snowsuits*



dschles said:


> It is snowing like crazy here. I need to order something for Scout NOW. Anyone have an opinion on which is easier to get on -- the Muttluks or the
> K-9 Topcoat? What about the Canine Casual snowsuit -- does it keep the snow off the legs?


the one drawback of ordering on line is that sometimes the measurements for the listed sizes aren't quite exact.. I ordered the all weather coat from K9 and it was spendy, but made really really well. That's a good one if you have the patience to put it one and take it off. As I recall, I ordered the size 1 when Sopie was about 9 lbs, She has since grown out of it and I gave it away..

Do you have a dog boutique you can go to?? that way you can try them out..


----------



## Guest

*Snow suit*



imamurph52 said:


> the one drawback of ordering on line is that sometimes the measurements for the listed sizes aren't quite exact.. I ordered the all weather coat from K9 and it was spendy, but made really really well. That's a good one if you have the patience to put it one and take it off. As I recall, I ordered the size 1 when Sopie was about 9 lbs, She has since grown out of it and I gave it away..
> 
> Do you have a dog boutique you can go to?? that way you can try them out..


Hey... I just found this cool looking snow suit at:

http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=47

I like the Polertec, as it is soft (my dogs tend to lock up and not move when I put something to stiff or bulky on them). The bummer thing is is that this coat in on back order for 10 days...must be popular...


----------



## irnfit

That's a cool snowsuit.

How about these. http://www.fidofleece.com/category.cfm?Category=14

These are the coats I got for Kodi and Shelby. Argyle for Kodi and Flower Power for Shelby. 
http://www.fidofleece.com/category.cfm?Category=18


----------



## irnfit

Just wanted to show off their new coats.


----------



## Lina

Oh I love Kodi's little Argyle detail at the bottom and Shelly is such a flower child! Nice coats.


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> Just wanted to show off their new coats.


Michele..those are VERY cute coats...would want to buy them just because they are soooo darn cute! But I need rear-end coverage LOL ..especially the legs, as the snow really sticks there...

I've been thinking of going to a craft store and getting materials to make a little doggy clothes tree...my dogs clothes are hanging everywhere..chairs..tread mill...doggy fence!


----------



## irnfit

Diane, the place I got their coats also has snowsuits - rear and leg coverage.
Did you go the the link I posted?


----------



## pizno

Here's Marvin in his new snowsuit- and another one of him taking a nap. I hope these attach!

Carol


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> Diane, the place I got their coats also has snowsuits - rear and leg coverage.
> Did you go the the link I posted?


YEP..but I must have "murphed up" and not gone far enough...I will go back!


----------



## pizno

So after I put the snowsuit on - he stand there, paralyzed - I can run and get my camera, answer email, make a phone call, and he'll still be standing there. Fortunately, he does move once we're outside!

Oh, there is room to pee! 

Carol


----------



## Lina

Carol that second on of Marvin napping cracks me up! How in the world can he think that is COMFORTABLE? LOL.


----------



## Guest

pizno said:


> Here's Marvin in his new snowsuit- and another one of him taking a nap. I hope these attach!
> 
> Carol


Carol..that coat looks like a perfect fit on Marvin!!! 
I LOVE his nap photo...!


----------



## pizno

I know! You should have heard me laughing (quietly, as not to wake him up). I was trying to practice the piano. It's hard to do with antics like that going on around me! Truthfully, he was only in that pose for a couple of minutes - just long enough for me to get my camera.

The other laugh I got last night was him walking in armpit-deep fluffy snow.

I got some stuff called Paw Pro to keep the snow from collecting on his fur and feet. You just put a bit on. I think it works - The jury is still out. It's just natural oils so it doesn't hurt for them to lick it off.

Carol


----------



## Guest

pizno said:


> I know! You should have heard me laughing (quietly, as not to wake him up). I was trying to practice the piano. It's hard to do with antics like that going on around me! Truthfully, he was only in that pose for a couple of minutes - just long enough for me to get my camera.
> 
> The other laugh I got last night was him walking in armpit-deep fluffy snow.
> 
> I got some stuff called Paw Pro to keep the snow from collecting on his fur and feet. You just put a bit on. I think it works - The jury is still out. It's just natural oils so it doesn't hurt for them to lick it off.
> 
> Carol


Carol....:whoo: I NEED something like Paw Pro...I am going to check it out!
Thanks...


----------



## pizno

*paw pro*

It's made by agl innovations, Ontario, Canada. There were other products - a paw wax, for instance.

Carol


----------



## Guest

pizno said:


> It's made by agl innovations, Ontario, Canada. There were other products - a paw wax, for instance.
> 
> Carol


Carol..I already googled it and it sounds great!

It's funny as I was just joking around the other day with someone when I said "I wonder if I can just spray my Hav's with that water repellant that you use on shoes.." LOL!!!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Just wanted to add my review of the snowsuit*

I ordered from barkandstuff.com










I love the material. The openings are a little bigger than I would like [esp tummy] but that's for ease of getting it on/off and for the restroom. It stays on super well. She customized it [no hood, bigger than small and smaller than medium, etc.]. Really nice. There's no hole for leash but since I didn't get the hood, not a problem. But you might ask for one if you get a hood. And the cute little bands around the paws get wet since they're not fleece [but the boots will probably help with that.

It was ordered and at my house within a week!

I ordered some inexpensive boots from petco. I'll let you know how they work.

When we're out a while, like when we went sledding today, I put his little jacket over it for extra tummy protection. [the jacket velcros around the tummy].

Overall it's pretty darn good...and just over $40 shipped. I've only had it a week, so I can't attest to longevity but it seems to be made very well and warm.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## pizno

Where are you? Your snow looks like ours. I like the outfit. Is it hard to get on? Marvin's jacket is great except that his chest and legs still get iceballed. Then when we get home, he jumps up on the sofa, where they all melt.

Carol


----------



## BeverlyA

[email protected] your snow looks like ours! It looks like ours too, just not as deep, yet!

The suit looks great, I think I may be ordering one of those for Coop, it's gonna be a long Winter! I also love the beautiful flowered fleece.

Carol, that napping picture is just too cute!

Beverly


----------



## pjewel

I ordered the Muttluks snowsuit and rainsuit. They recommended getting the next size up for the snowsuit because it runs a bit small. They should be here in about a week or so. Can't wait to get them. I'm so tired of trying to keep him clean in this utterly yucky weather. I'll post pictures when they get here.


----------



## Missy

OH NO! I just got the snow suits from Mutlucks!!! they are huge--- they really did measure 18 and 20-- but even the 18 was huge on Cash--- he was kind of flopping around in it -- And definately would get in the way of potty. I am a little relieved I don't like to think of my boys as being that big--They are pretty hard to get on. So I guess they are going back. Has anyone tried the k9 top coat yet?


----------



## dboudreau

Missy, sorry to hear that the suits don't fit. Are you sure you measured them right? Your dogs aren't too much bigger than Sam and his size 14 fits great.


----------



## DanielBMe

I actually got this one for Bogart and will probably order the same for Brando. It's from here http://www.poochtini.com/

I've attached a few pics so you can see what it looks like. The quality is far better than what I expected. BTW the flash from the camera makes the suit look shinier than it is.


----------



## Guest

Daniel...I LIKE that snowsuit!! Is it water repelllant or just water resistant?
Does it cover most of his tummy???


----------



## DanielBMe

Well according to the website it's water resistant. I haven't actually taken Bogart out in it yet. It velcros underneath and covers his underside to just where his ... water gun is...


----------



## Guest

Daniel...what size did you order??? Do you remember your dogs measurements?

I just ordered my Havs polerrtec snowsuits from Bark and Stuff...Gabriels fits great, but Sophies is too big. Also, when I put it on Sophie she fell to the floor like she was dead!
She tucked her head under her chest and wouldn't even budge! Gabriel didn't mind having it on though..


----------



## DanielBMe

I ordered a large. 14.5inches on the back, 16.5inches on the waist and about 15inches on the neck.


----------



## Guest

THANKS!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I *love* that quilted snowsuit! SO Chanel! I was just looking at the website and think Gucci would look FABULOUS in the silver one.

The only problem I have....is it doesnt' really SNOW here in Virginia Beach? LOL! How do I justify it? 

We get like a dusting of snow every 2-3 years!

Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara..

You don't have to...

You have built in justification for _everything_..
...it's called "I AM WOMAN!!!" ound:


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

This morning, I was straightening up my sewing room and looking at a BIG box of clothes for Gucci and she hasn't worn HALF of them yet! LOL...I guess, what is ONE more thing, right? 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kara, it's for that road trip up to Boston when you get number 2! we have lots of snow!


----------



## Guest

YES...YES...TWO women justification is even better!!!:whoo:


----------



## pjewel

I love that quilted snowsuit too. I have yet to try the Muttluks one on Milo. Have to see if that fits or whether it will have to go back too. I'll take photos when I get it on him.


----------



## Jane

Daniel,

I LOVE that quilted snowsuit!!!!!!!

My dogs don't even wear any clothing and I'm tempted to get one.

No snow here either.

A dilemma....


----------



## marjrc

Great photos of the suit, Daniel! I love the last one where Bogart has his eyes shut. I think he's had enough of the modeling! lol It's a nice suit and seems to fit perfectly. 

The suit I bought from Casual Canine was loose on Ricky but the right length, so I asked my MIL to take it in at the top, along Ricky's back and now it's a perfect fit. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

*Gabriel's New Snow Coat*

I received Gabreil's and Sophie's new snow coat. Sophie's had to be sent back for rework, as it was too big. When I put it on her she fell to the floor and tucked her head under as though she had died. I can't believe that she stayed in that same spot the entire time I was putting Gabriel's on him!

Well, I just bathed both of them, so here are some photo's of Gabe.
Now, we just need some snow!ound:


----------



## Poornima

Love that quilted snowsuit, Daniel! 

Diane, Gabriel's looks warm and comfy too. Is it water resistent or repellent?


----------



## classeylassie

Hav's really do need a coat in cold weather..Their coat was made for warm weather to keep them cool not warm.You can't just buy one tho.Molly has four now lol...We bought the boots too but gee not so easy to put on.If I cold sew I have a better idea in my head how they should be made.


----------



## pjewel

Diane,

That snowsuit is absolutely adorable. I love it. Maybe I'll have to try it for Milo. There must be something waterproof that he'll approve of. I cannot keep him clean.


----------



## irnfit

Diane, I love that snowsuit. And Gabriel knows he looks good. Just look at the way he is posing for the camera.


----------



## Guest

Poornima said:


> Love that quilted snowsuit, Daniel!
> 
> Diane, Gabriel's looks warm and comfy too. Is it water resistent or repellent?


Poornima...I cut and paste the info from the Web site:

Polartec Windbloc

Our SnowSuits are made from the Rolls Royce of fabrics..Polartec® Windbloc®. It has a Teflon water repellent surface and its wind heat-sealed membrane is pressed between two layers of non-piling fleece, providing the best Windbloc® Outerwear in the sporting world. Completely windproof yet breathable, Polartec® Windbloc® is ideal when the activity level is low or intermittent, and when cold and inclement weather demands high-performance outer protection.

My dogs are active in agility wear one when practicing at night in the cold. It helps regulate their body temperatures on and off the course. If your dog is one that doesn't like to wear coats or sweaters, he will wear this one!


----------



## Julie

Gabriel looks really cute Diane! I love how they put his name on it too.That is sweet!


----------



## pjewel

Even though Milo refuses to move in it, I realized I never posted his photo here in the Muttluks snowsuit. It actually fits him well. I also added the rainsuit. My biggest problem with it is the very tight openings for the feet. Took forever to get on him.


----------



## Thumper

VERY CUTE!

I love all the pictures, adorable!

The other day, it was VERY cold here so I put Gucci's coat on her (pink faux fur) and she actually seemed to LIKE it. She didn't try to take it off or pout at all...I do think it kept her warmer and she realized that  Not to mention, when we stopped at Starbucks..everyone going in and out had to stop and dote on her and tell her she was a dashingly beautiful princess and she really loved that. LOL

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Thumperlove said:


> VERY CUTE!
> 
> I love all the pictures, adorable!
> 
> The other day, it was VERY cold here so I put Gucci's coat on her (pink faux fur) and she actually seemed to LIKE it. She didn't try to take it off or pout at all...I do think it kept her warmer and she realized that  Not to mention, when we stopped at Starbucks..everyone going in and out had to stop and dote on her and tell her she was a dashingly beautiful princess and she really loved that. LOL
> 
> Kara


Kara,

Pictures??? You know better.


----------



## Missy

well, we couldn't deal with legs. too hard to put on-- but today WE ---yes DH and I went out to buy the boys jackets and we came back with these adorable sweaters-- may not keep the sand and dirt and snow off-- but boy aren't my boys cute in their fisherman's sweaters...


----------



## Thumper

Yes!! I will get a picture this weekend in the coat! I promise 

Missy, They are ADORABLE in the sweaters! Yay for hubby! He definately has great taste.

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Missy those are great sweaters and the boys look very handsome.


----------



## pjewel

Love those sweaters. The boys look tres chic.


----------



## amandamarrone

irnfit said:


> Casual canine snowsuit, available at Petedge, on sale for $10.99


HI Michele--I see you're on Long Island--I grew up there--in Glen Head and Port Washington.

Back to the topic at hand--I bought Griffin an adorable jacket and he absolutely refused to move with it on. I think he heard my husband making fun of it. ;>


----------



## pjewel

Amanda,

I'm from Long Island too. Those are both great areas. Where do you live now?


----------



## amandamarrone

pjewel said:


> Amanda,
> 
> I'm from Long Island too. Those are both great areas. Where do you live now?


After 13 years in NH, we now live in CT--just north of Bridgeport.


----------



## pjewel

My brother lives in Connecticut too. I think he's in Bridgewater or somewhere in that vicinity. The town he's in only has a general store, a little too rural for me, but I love Connecticut.


----------



## Paige

Missy, I love the sweaters. Cash's picture looks like a postcard.


----------



## marjrc

Gabriel is such a stud muffin!!! Isn't it funny, though, how their heads look HUGE when the rest of them is all tucked into a jacket? lol

Geri, hopefully Milo will accept the coats and learn to enjoy the snow and rain. You've spoiled all his fun trying to keep him cleaner, you know! :biggrin1:

Kara, I'm sure Gucci is a real princess in that pink coat! 

My gosh, Missy! Those are beautiful sweaters, but that pictuer of Cash!!!!! It's drop-dead gorgeous! I had to click it so I could see it enlarged. Just beautiful.

So now you'll be shopping once again for jackets, right Missy?


----------



## SMARTY

I order Smarty the Mutniks rain suits and they were very small 12 & 12+. That was her measurement. I sent them back. They were very good about the refund. I decided not to reorder because she tries to eat the sweaters and will not move in them, she falls to the floor like she is dying or something. She seems ok in the snow this week, we had a hard time getting her to come in so I guess she is not that cold. I wanted the rain suits because she does hate the rain, but it won't do any good if refuses to move in them.


----------



## Sherman

Hi everybody! This is what I read--Havanese dogs have loose hair because when they were brought to Cuba hundreds of years ago as bichon frises, they couldn't stand the heat with those thick bichon coats. So their hair gradually became less curly and thick and cooler. Therefore, I figure Sherman can't stand cold weather like other dogs with fur and I put a coat on him whenever the temperatures are freezing or below. When it was 0 deg. the other morning he wore 2 coats! He could barely walk. But he too shivers, especially when he's stand still. When we come in I always check his body to make sure it's still warm. He loves his little coats! The warmer the better.


----------



## Guest

Carol,

I always thought it was because Hav's don't have an under coat..


----------



## Lina

Diane, that's not true, some Havs DO have two coats. The reason they get cold is because they have hair and not fur so their coats are made to allow heat to escape, not to trap it (think of how cold your head gets if you don't have a hat on in the winter and you get the idea). Kubrick wears a coat if it's in the low 30's or below. Above that, he is fine.


----------



## pjewel

It's really strange. Milo never seems to be cold. Maybe he's from the Alaskan contingent. With all the sweaters and coats I have for him, he prefers to be out there with nothing on. Now it's true his hair is *very* thick, everywhere but on his head. Maybe I should just get him a hat. ound: He'll stay out for a hour if I let him and is still reluctant to come home. I'm freezing just standing at the door waiting for his highness to decide to come in.


----------



## Guest

Lina,

Come to think about it, I did read about the hair vs fur thing....Isn't that why they don't produce a dander or dog odor and thus are good for people with alergies.

I didn't know that some have under coats.. could that be why some matt easier?


----------



## Lina

Diane, yes that is exactly why they don't have dander or odor. The under coat thing is a controversy. I'm not sure what difference it makes, but I do think that it's rumored to make it harder on them and can produce more mats. However, I don't think that's a proven theory, just an idea.


----------



## irnfit

On a day like today when it is around 30 outside, they don't seem to mind the cold. I don't put sweaters on them just to run around and play, only if we are going for a long walk. The cold weather never seems to bother Shelby, but she always likes to be cool. As a pup, Kodi used to shiver if it was too cold outside. He's the one that snuggles under the covers with us.

I don't think it much matters what type of coat they have, either. Kodi has a ton of hair, pretty sure it is a double coat. Shelby has very fine hair.


----------



## Guest

*Does Anyone Have a 10-12lb Sophie!*

Hi Everyone...

I had ordered a snow coat for Sophie that turned out to be too big. Bark and Stuff had me return it for alterations, but it is still too long in the legs.


----------



## Guest

*Does Anyone Have a 10-12lb Sophie!*

Hi Everyone...

I had ordered a snow coat for Sophie that turned out to be too big. Bark and Stuff had me return it for alterations, but it is still too long in the legs.
(Sophie is petite..she's 12 lbs, 12.5 " long and about 9-10" tall)

Now they are graciously going to just remake it and told me to just keep the one that is too big.

Sooo...if anyone has a 10-11lb Sophie (as her name is on it) I will gladly mail them this coat free of charge. (I only ask that if it doesn't fit to please pass it on..)

Here are some photos:


----------



## Missy

Oh boy is she cute!!!!! so is the snow suit. I bet it would fit my boys -- but hmmm what could I turn sophie into? How is to put on Diane?-- I wanted to order some from barknstuff but couldn't find my tape measure:frusty:


----------



## Leeann

Diane this is so sweet of you to offer anyone this coat. It looks like Sophie's name is stitched on and could probably be ripped out for any one interested.


----------



## Guest

Missy...
How you put it on: It's open in the stomack area, so You just put the front two legs in first (or I guess you could do the back legs first) then pull it over the body and put the other two legs in. It's not difficult..


Leeann..

You're right it probably could be ripped out. 

Here is the info on it that I copied from the Web site:


Snowsuits

Our SnowSuits are made from the Rolls Royce of fabrics..Polartec® Windbloc®. It has a Teflon water repellent surface and its wind heat-sealed membrane is pressed between two layers of non-piling fleece, providing the best Windbloc® Outerwear in the sporting world. Completely windproof yet breathable, Polartec® Windbloc® is ideal when the activity level is low or intermittent, and when cold and inclement weather demands high-performance outer protection.


----------



## pjewel

Diane,

I could take it for Milo and just make one slight change to the wording, I could have it say "Sophie's Choice." ound:


----------



## Guest

Oh, THAT is funny, Geri!!!

But seriously, if you think it will fit, the name could probably be removed as it's stiched on..


----------



## pjewel

I was going to get Milo another one since he won't walk in the rather stiff ones he has. He's 10 1/2 tall and about 12 long. What do you think?


----------



## Guest

Geri,

How much does he weigh??


----------



## pjewel

He was 11 lbs the last time I had him at the vet. I'm not sure, maybe 12.


----------



## Guest

Geri, 

Sophie is 12 lbs..so it should fit. If it doesn't, you can just repost it to see if someone else wants it...Do you want to PM me with your address??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

*Snow Coats*

Hey...for those of you who bought snow coats from Bark and Stuff:

Vicki, the lady who makes the coats just Emailed me and said that her dog Jake is going to be in a TV commercial for Entenmanns and is also doing ads for JCP..

http://barkandstuff.com/myfiles/image/071111DMA_29_AB_9m9f5.jpg.

Even though Jake is a Jack Russell, I thought that was exciting news :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

I just ordered two-- I will have to look for Jake in the spots.


----------



## Guest

Missy...

Vicky is going to let me know the details of the airing times. I'll post it when I get the info..


----------



## Sunnygirl

I'm beginning to think my little Cuban boys are imposters . . . maybe Siberian Huskies posing as Havanese. They LOVE the cold and they especially love the snow, and they don't wear coats outside. They'll go out when it's below zero and snowy with 50 mph winds and romp around until I have to go out in the cold and drag them inside. They'd stay out for an hour or more if I didn't make them come in. Last week it went up into the 50s here (a fluke) and they were no longer interested in going out. Today there's a foot of snow on the ground and temps are in the teens, so they're outside now jumping in snow piles and running around (we shovel the perimeter of their outside play area so they can still play runlikehell), and they'll probably want to stay out there for hours, accumulating snowballs on their bellies and legs. They don't shiver and they don't look cold, and they're now in puppy clips so they no longer have 8 inches of hair to keep them warm. I don't get it. During the summer when I wanted to be out there with them they weren't nearly as interested in the great outdoors.


----------



## ivyagogo

I thought I'd revive this thread since it is starting to get wintery in some places and we have lots of new Hav owners on the board.


----------



## pjewel

Remember this one?


----------



## pjewel

. . . and the sequel


----------



## ivyagogo

Milo, you are enthralling!!!!!


----------



## polo

I love this thread! I think I need to buy a longer coat for this year. Bailey loves the snow...the one I had still let his butt get all snowy! Thanks for all the pictures and suggestions!!


----------



## marjrc

Lauren, he is cute!!!! 

What fun videos. I love how Gryff romps through the snow without a care in the world. That's about the ONLY thing I love about winter... watching Ricky and Sammy have so much fun out there. :biggrin1:

Thanks for bumping this up, Ivy!


----------



## lcy_pt

Oh yes...Milo the invincible frozen doggie :biggrin1:


----------



## polo

Marj-

Thank you! He really loves the snow! I'm not ready for it yet!


----------



## Missy

OHHH NOOOO!!! I am not ready for that most horrible of 4 letter word....S%@W!!! Bhrrrrrrrr. but my boys sure love it. I've not found a coat that is easy enough to put on and keeps their undersides dry.


----------



## DanielBMe

I like the black sweater. I would get my boys a sweater but the temperature changes so quick here in Toronto that I find that my guys either need nothing or a warmer jacket.

On a side note I just had to take all my guys jackets to the dry cleaner this week to get the velcro replaced. All the jackets that had velcro only seem to last one winter then need the velcro replaced. It cost me $10 a jacket to replace the velcro. Very frustrating to say the least!


----------



## polo

So after seeing this post the other day, I went out searching for some coats! I couldn't find anything that I really liked at the stores. I did buy some sweaters for now though because we do goto the dog park a lot and take walks at night when it gets chilly!!

I was looking for the full covering snow suits though! I saw one at the store but it did not have a detachable hood...and I know one of my guys will not wear anything with a hood, even if its not over his head! They seem so bulky and in the way.

So, I was on PetEdge and looking at the Casual canine snowsuit. I think that is what I want, but I hate ordering sizes online, because I'm never sure what to get!!!

Marj-
I saw you have this same suit for your guys!! What size did you buy and how big are your boys? Mine are both kinda small, about 9-10 lbs. I was looking at the sizing and thinking a medium might be what I need to go with, but I'm not sure! I don't want to deal with returning it and ordering another size! I guess I'm just worried, since I ordered a size Small Halloween costume for them a few months ago, and the small seemed like it should have been a large!!

Any sizing help would be great!!!

Thanks!

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203


----------



## imamurph

I have to say that my favorite snow suit is the one I ordered last year from Barkandstuff.
It's easy and quick to get on and off, has leg coverage and most of the stomach area.

























http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=70


----------



## marjrc

Diane, that's cute! It would still get wet though, right, or is it waterproof?

Lauren, yes, that is the suit I have for Ricky. It is SO easy and cheap - perfect! :biggrin1: It slips right off and takes less than a min. to put on, leaving Ricky dry and warm.
I got a Medium for Ricky who is 16 lbs. and tall and long (about 16" long). Even then, I asked my MIL to take in about an inch off the top, all along the length of him so that it didnt' drag too low under his belly. It fits him perfectly now.

For Sammy, who is very difficult to fit, if I take a small, it will be too short. He's 9.5 lbs. and 14"-ish long but low, at maybe 9". Ricky's size medium would be quite big for Sammy, but it might be the only thing I can get. I'd ask my MIL to tailor it for his needs though. I am looking into another suit for Sammy, but it is almost $50 !! What i love about it, is that it has a bungee cord along the spine, so it can fit more snuggly everywhere. Still thinking about it....... 

You want to go by how long your dog is from neck to tail, and his girth. Good luck!


----------



## Sheri

imamurph said:


> I have to say that my favorite snow suit is the one I ordered last year from Barkandstuff.
> It's easy and quick to get on and off, has leg coverage and most of the stomach area.
> 
> http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=70


Diane, what size did you get, and how much does your dog weigh? This suit might be good for us, it looks pretty comfy, and is less expensive than the alternative I've been thinking about. I especially like how the leg band fits snuggly so close to the feet. But, it's so hard to figure out the size.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## polo

Ok....Help!! lol

I took some measurements and I still don't know what sizes to get. First, Bailey is my Hav, Sam is my Poodle. Sam;s measurements seem to be bigger than Bailey's, but I just bought them size Medium sweaters and the sweater hangs off Sam, but fits Bailey a lot nicer. *BUT* Sam just got his hair shaved and it's really short right now, and Bailey is, of course, a fur ball! So...for both of them, I want to make sure whatever I get will fit them if they have longer hair, etc. Sam is also 9 months old....I'm not sure if he'll grow much more? Bailey is 1 1/2 years old....I think he's done growing. It would be nice if these could last a few years! :biggrin1:

Here is the size chart from Pet Edge for the Casual Canine Snowsuit:

Size Length Fits Necks Fits Chests
XS 8" 6-8" 12-14"
S 12" 8-12" 14-16"
M 16" 12-14" 16-20"
L 20" 14-16" 20-24"

Here are my boy's measurements:

Bailey

Length: 13 in
Neck: 10-11 in
Chest: 14 in
**I measured close to the skin...so didn't leave room for much fully hair.

Sam
Length: 15 in
Neck: 9-10 in
Chest: 16 in

Marj- you seem to be the "expert" with this brand. Any help or advice would be great!! Also, I have never sewn in my life and my mother and grandmother live 3 hours away...so I don't have any help to have them altered or taken in. 

Thanks!!!! eace:


----------



## marjrc

Size Length Fits Necks Fits Chests
XS 8" 6-8" 12-14"
S 12" 8-12" 14-16"
M 16" 12-14" 16-20"
L 20" 14-16" 20-24"

Here are my boy's measurements:
Bailey
Length: 13 in
Neck: 10-11 in
Chest: 14 in

Sam
Length: 15 in
Neck: 9-10 in
Chest: 16 in

********* Well, Lauren, I'm thinking a size small would be good for Bailey. Sam would likely do o.k. with a medium, but I'm sure you'd have to somehow take it in around his neck. Maybe. 

What I did before I asked my MIL to sew Ricky's suit, was use safety pins. You can do that, puckering the material here and there. Use large safety pins and keep them in. You could do this from the inside or outside of the suit. It won't look pretty, but....... it's a solution! Then, if you are happy with how that fits, you can try and sew it up yourself. If you're only using a suit for backyard romps and bathroom breaks, then it won't matter too much how the suit looks as long as it is practical. Maybe? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

I think it's dumb that they don't have a 14", in between their Small and Medium! They jump from 12" length to 16" length and Sammy is 14-ish long. ARGH ! :frusty:


----------



## polo

marjrc said:


> I think it's dumb that they don't have a 14", in between their Small and Medium! They jump from 12" length to 16" length and Sammy is 14-ish long. ARGH ! :frusty:


Me too! I think that size would be perfect for both of my boys!!!


----------



## polo

So, I just ordered one of each, a small and medium (and, of course, a bunch of $1 toys that usually cost $5-6 at the pet store). Can't wait till it all gets here! I'll try them on the boys, take some pics, and let you know how it works out.

Marj- thanks again for all your help and input!!


----------



## imamurph

Sheri said:


> Diane, what size did you get, and how much does your dog weigh? This suit might be good for us, it looks pretty comfy, and is less expensive than the alternative I've been thinking about. I especially like how the leg band fits snuggly so close to the feet. But, it's so hard to figure out the size.
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Sheri : Gabe weighs 15 lbs. The order form asks for neck, chest size and length. The one I ordered for Sophie was too big. Vicki at Barkandstuff said she would alter it, but I sent it to Geri instead. I like the coat so much that I am having Vicki make Sophie a new one. She's very good at working with you ( it helped her to see photos of Sophie).

Marj...The Polertec material she uses is top notch and water resistant, not repellent, which I found to be the case with alot of snow coats I researched.

Of course I don't have the snow that you get Marj, so you would be a good
judge for snow coats in heavy snow areas


----------



## polo

PetEdge sure does ship things fast!! I got my jackets today! I ordered one small and one medium, but I think I should have stuck with 2 smalls!! The Medium is kinda huge on Sam, so I'm going to see if it will fit my neighbors bichon and order another small...but here they are! Bailey isn't quit sure how to walk in it, but maybe once we get some snow he'll know what to do.


----------



## imamurph

Lauren..one of the hazards of dog clothes being too big is that they can work their legs out of them and get hung up...especially when they are running.

I had Sophie in a shirt one time and before I knew it she was face down with her butt in the air. When I went to investigate she had worked both of her front legs into the shirt so she was stuck and couldn't walk ound:


----------



## polo

aww poor Sophie!!  I bet that was too cute to see though!


The legs are a little long for both of them in the small, but when I rolled them up a few times they walked much better in them! I can't wait to see them actually in action!


----------



## marjrc

That was quick, Lauren! Unfortunately, any shipment from Pet Edge to me, in Canada, costs about $60 extra for processing fees at the border. :frusty: 

That is Ricky's suit! So cute to see other dogs with it on. I love it! Ricky is tall so I didn't have to roll up the legs, but did sew along the back to make it snugger. He was getting his back legs out sometimes so now it's just right. 

Oh Diane, poor little Sophie!


----------



## imamurph

Hey you guys: Gear4Dogs is having a GREAT sale on Technika all weather coats (50% off!) and Technika's Ultimate Trail vest (30% off!). I have the Trail Vest for Gabe (size Med) and have also just ordered a size med for Sophie. My friend has the all weather coat and it is very well made and completly water proof. (I had to order one of those too!) :biggrin1:

Here is the site if you want to check it out :

https://www.gear4dogs.com/hot-deals


----------



## Maxmom

I just now read this thread and it was so much fun! Some of those havs look so embarrassed! ound:

I was sipping my iced tea when I viewed the clip of Milo (am I correct, it's Milo?) refusing to budge in his new duds and I choked on my tea! I'm wiping tears from my eyes right now from laughing. Gryff cracked me up!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*snow jealous...*

the only snow we have is this ash coming from the sky right now...

I love the photos of the dogs in the snow. Does the balled snow on the fur cause matts? do the snow coats?

I am enjoying winter through your photos. It is still hot here...and the flames are still out there making it rather hard to breathe....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Rei has a stretch waterproof coat*

I work at REI and looked at our website, we have a really nice stretchy waterproof winter suit:

http://www.rei.com/product/762023

A Ruff Wear soft-shell jacket for dogs? With stretchy, waterproof fabric and thoughtful details, it's doggone genius!

Windproof upper fabric panels are treated with Durable Water Repellent coating to protect your pooch from rain, snow and slobber
Teflon® coating on the lower Lycra® spandex panels shrugs off moisture and dirt
Breathable membrane helps prevent overheating in warm weather and during heavy activity
Jacket is fully lined with soft, comfortable fleece to insulate and help avoid chafing
Strategically placed reflective trim enhances visibility in low light
Full-length, locking YKK® zipper with storm flap makes it easy to dress your dog
Machine washable for easy care


----------



## littlebuddy

there's an awesome winter jacket by a company called OBTRAK. it's a swiss made coat, i bought django one last year and it was too big but it was amazing, i am ordering one for him this year. take a look at their website. obtrak.com also,fido fleece is always a winner!


----------



## ama0722

The snow suits are so cute! While I don't have to deal with that still, I do hope we get a day of snow here or if we go up for the Holidays there is a lot of snow in Mich for Dash to see snow for the first time. The only problem with some of the suits, what I remember being the worst part is the legs that get covered in snow. While I think they would constrict some movement, I think the ones that cover the legs would be best- thoughts?

Amanda


----------



## DanielBMe

DanielBMe said:


> I actually got this one for Bogart and will probably order the same for Brando. It's from here http://www.poochtini.com/
> 
> I've attached a few pics so you can see what it looks like. The quality is far better than what I expected. BTW the flash from the camera makes the suit look shinier than it is.


Still like my jacket for the boys. Just click the little arrow above.


----------



## marjrc

littlebuddy said:


> there's an awesome winter jacket by a company called OBTRAK. it's a swiss made coat, i bought django one last year and it was too big but it was amazing, i am ordering one for him this year. take a look at their website. obtrak.com also,fido fleece is always a winner!


Hank's dad, 'Lo, bought one of those for Hank when he was smaller. Check out this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=197130#post197130

He generously sent the coat to me and I'm still debating keeping it for Sammy or sending it to someone else who has a pup that could also use it. It is a great coat, but no, it does not cover the legs.

Yes, Linda, a snowsuit is a must as far as I'm concerned, one WITH legs! Snow attaches itself like velcro to these guys and gets dragged into the house 15-20x/day because my boys LOVE to plow through the snow. I can't remove most of it so it melts everywhere and makes a mess of our house AND our dogs. ound:


----------



## imamurph

DanielBMe said:


> Still like my jacket for the boys. Just click the little arrow above.


Daniel... I REALLY like the snow coat you bought for your Havs as it looks so easy to get on and off and has good leg and back coverage.

I have been trying to show some restraint by not buying it, as I already have a slew of coats.. (hmm..but I AM a womanound


----------



## marjrc

DanielBMe said:


> Still like my jacket for the boys. Just click the little arrow above.


WHAT little arrow, Daniel?? Diane, how did you get to see the exact jacket Daniel has? I clicked on the link, but get the online store with all their products.


----------



## marjrc

It must be these suits, right?

http://www.poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/194

They're very nice, but not cheap.


----------



## pjewel

Maxmom said:


> I just now read this thread and it was so much fun! Some of those havs look so embarrassed! ound:
> 
> I was sipping my iced tea when I viewed the clip of Milo (*am I correct, it's Milo?) *refusing to budge in his new duds and I choked on my tea! I'm wiping tears from my eyes right now from laughing. Gryff cracked me up!


You are correct. My little boy wouldn't take a step in that wonderful snowsuit. I think he thought he was frozen. ound:


----------



## DanielBMe

marjrc said:


> WHAT little arrow, Daniel?? Diane, how did you get to see the exact jacket Daniel has? I clicked on the link, but get the online store with all their products.


The little black arrow next to my name just like the one next to Marj's above in the quote or just go to post 79 in this thread. Pics of Bogart in the suit.


----------



## Maxmom

After laughing at all of your havs, this is Max in Nashville last week!


----------



## pjewel

Love his coat. He's my kinda guy.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks Daniel. I had NO idea that tiny triangle did anything!!!!!! :suspicious: LOL

I hope you don't mind, but I mentioned the site to the Cdn. Hav. group as some of them are looking into suits as well. They are nice!


----------



## marjrc

Aww... Max, you're a doll! But a very MASCULINE doll. yes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

*got ones that fit.*

So...no pictures of my boys yet (I am washing them) But I just got these.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3224348

They are really easy to put on and take off... And very manly don't you think? And no more sink rinses for snow balls stuck to them.

Jasper's is the all black and Cash's is gray and black.

Jasper's is an 16" (he is tall and 18/19 lbs) and it fits perfectly

Cash's is an 18" (he is short and long and 22ish lbs) his is a bit big because he is shorter... but he kind of walked like he was wearing too tight panyhose in the 16" I ordered 20 of each size and color and will be returning two. But they don't have these in-store.


----------



## Sheri

Missy, that is cheaper than I've seen elsewhere...but the demo picture looks like when they...use the restroom...that it might shoot right up inside the chest area. How does it seem when you've actually got them on?


----------



## Missy

Sheri, my boys are very delicate pee-ers... they just slightly raise their back leg---somewhere between a squat and a leg lift...LOL. So there does seem to be enough space for clearing the suit. But The coverage is what I like about these...all I will have to wipe sand/salt/snow off if is their feet. 

They are also machine washable. The hood is a little silly...covers their eyes...but the other snowsuits I tried got returned because they were just too hard to put on and didn't cover enough of the "undercarriage." Will let you know how they work on Wednesday...we are expecting another 6 inches for New Years Eve.


----------



## Lilysplash I

My dogs look smart in their waterproof coats made here in Oregon. They really keep the dogs warm and dry and smart looking. My two looked like the above pictures when they were not wearing them. They weigh 12 # and I just ordered the water resistant Smeeney size as their small size was not fitting as well as a bigger size would. Hope this helps.

*doodlegug duds: * *http://www.doodlebugduds.com/html/coats.html*

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sheri

Missy said:


> Sheri, my boys are very delicate pee-ers... they just slightly raise their back leg---somewhere between a squat and a leg lift...LOL. So there does seem to be enough space for clearing the suit. But The coverage is what I like about these...all I will have to wipe sand/salt/snow off if is their feet.
> 
> They are also machine washable. The hood is a little silly...covers their eyes...but the other snowsuits I tried got returned because they were just too hard to put on and didn't cover enough of the "undercarriage." Will let you know how they work on Wednesday...we are expecting another 6 inches for New Years Eve.


Missy,
I do like how much coverage there is. Let me know how they work on Wednesday--I hope you get lots of snow to test them!


----------



## Sheri

Lilysplash I said:


> My dogs look smart in their waterproof coats made here in Oregon. They really keep the dogs warm and dry and smart looking. My two looked like the above pictures when they were not wearing them. They weigh 12 # and I just ordered the water resistant Smeeney size as their small size was not fitting as well as a bigger size would. Hope this helps.
> 
> *doodlegug duds: * *http://www.doodlebugduds.com/html/coats.html*
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Lilysplash, those are really cute, and fun, with all the different fabric choices! But, for snow or stickers I need the legs to be covered, too. For rain, though, I really like yours.


----------



## Lilysplash I

The pictures on their web site are not very good. These water resistant coats do not completely cover the leg but more so than the picture shows as the Hav's legs aren't that long. Anyway, it rains alot here as you know so these coats are great for that but also being fleece lined, they are very warm and so did the job in the snow too.


----------



## KrisE

I'm bringing my puppy home valentines day at 10 weeks old after flying to DC and back, then driving home for about an hour. Does anyone have any idea what size would work for such a little puppy? 
It's so cold in Minnesota.

It's cold her til May. I don't plan on taking my puppy out to potty right away, but still am worried about the trip home.


----------



## Sheri

I don't think you need to worry about a coat for your little puppy with travel. You'll be in heated terminals or cars, and s/he will probably be curled up in a blanket from the breeder's or in one you provide for comfort. Even if you take her outside in the cold for just a few minutes s/he'll be fine. If s/he seems cold to you, then you can get a coat. 

How exciting! We need pictures as soon as Puppy is home!


----------



## Mraymo

Missy-How'd the snowsuits workout? Were you able to purchase them in the store or did you have to order online? I'd love to be able to try one on Izzy before I buy it but I haven't found one at any of the pet stores around here.


----------



## Missy

Maryam...well.... they were good and bad. They worked great for walks...but they fell out of them when they were playing in the deep snow on New Years Eve Day. I have some cute pictures...just haven't had a chance to upload them yet. 

I think they are actually a bit too big, but when I tried the smaller one on Cash he kind of looked like he was uncomfortable walking, and the smaller they are the harder they are to get on. I wish I was a sewer I would put an elastic in...

They didn't have them in our Petsmart, I got them on-line


----------



## lcy_pt

*It's that time of year again*

:bump:

Since winter (ugh!) is almost upon us, I thought I'd bump up this thread for any newcomers....or the rest of us :wink:

I just ordered new suits for the boys and am in love with the quality and fit. They came from Bark and Stuff. I think a few of you already ordered from Vicky. These are the best suits ever and so easy to get over their heads and feet. You can see that I purposely ordered Seymour's a little bigger in case I ever wanted to add an extra layer...but honestly, these are so warm I probably won't have to.

Of course, a few pics.....notice how 'thrilled' Seymour is......well, he's always been a more nekid kind of guy  However, he will be warm and toasty this year!


----------



## marjrc

Pat, so glad you bumped the thread up. There are bound to be people who will ask about these soon enough. Yuck, winter ! 

They are cute suits! I'm sure they'll keep your boys warm, but I wonder how dry this suit will be once they've romped in the snow for a while. I kind of like that layer of 'winter coat material' to repel the water and keep the suits dry. With Ricky and Sammy going out a dozen times/day, I dont' want to wait around for the suit to dry. Do you think these will stay dry for a while?


----------



## j.j.'s mom

has anyone tried to sew their own???
if so, which pattern company is the best..


----------



## DorothyS

We're starting to shop around for rain and snow coats for our guys, since Toronto can be cold, rainy, slushy - you name it! A couple of weeks ago, we needed to take the little guys out and it was pouring. I had what I thought was a clever idea, but as you can see, it didn't fly...


----------



## Missy

Karen, that was last years show...but I'm game if it is around this year too.


----------



## Sheri

DorothyS said:


> We're starting to shop around for rain and snow coats for our guys, since Toronto can be cold, rainy, slushy - you name it! A couple of weeks ago, we needed to take the little guys out and it was pouring. I had what I thought was a clever idea, but as you can see, it didn't fly...


Dorothy, I think your Havs are stylin'! Ha! Were they ashamed to go out? My mom used to put bread sacks on our feet in the snow...


----------



## lcy_pt

Sheri....I still put plastic bags on my feet inside my old, worn out winter boots I use for mucking around outside in. LOL! Can't get rid of them...they're just broken in now!

Marj...the fleece has a water repellent quality to it....nothing like the normal fleece....so yes, I think they'll keep dry no matter what mischief they get into 

Here's some pics of the suits, sans doggies, to show you how they're made. Can you tell I love these suits? LOL










Back









Front - baring the essentials, but still full leg coverage


----------



## littlebuddy

all this talk about cold and snow is making me depressed! what's even more depressing is i put a fleece jacket on django last week when it was freezing in the morning and it's too small! he knew he put on a little weight but now i have to get him an entire new winter wardrobe! everythings tight!


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Karen, that was last years show...but I'm game if it is around this year too.


I realized that after I posted... that's why I deleted it.<g> But if it's happening this year, it would be fun!


----------



## DorothyS

Sheri, I think the picture says it all - they were ashamed and embarrassed (or maybe it was us!). They certainly refused to move, which doesn't bode well for when we get them real rainsuits. I see lots of bribery treats in the future...


----------



## marjrc

Oh Dorothy, that's a hoot!!!! LMBO !! ound:

Ah Pat, I see ! It's a great looking suit and esp. if it keeps the dogs dry. I can just see the static on my guys though, when I take that off ! Oh my! lol Sammy will look like he just stepped out of the dryer. :suspicious: :biggrin1:

Is this what you got, Pat? http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index...._id=81&zenid=3fed8c9350806136beadc48c3e255fe4


----------



## marjrc

Hey ! I just saw Gabriel's picture on their site, wearing that same snowsuit! Gabriel is one of Diane's Havs (can't remember her user name). Cool.  I'd forgotten that she had the same ones.


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> Oh Dorothy, that's a hoot!!!! LMBO !! ound:
> 
> Ah Pat, I see ! It's a great looking suit and esp. if it keeps the dogs dry. I can just see the static on my guys though, when I take that off ! Oh my! lol Sammy will look like he just stepped out of the dryer. :suspicious: :biggrin1:
> 
> Is this what you got, Pat? http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index...._id=81&zenid=3fed8c9350806136beadc48c3e255fe4


Yup! That's the one Marj. We'll have to see how the static works out here LOL


----------



## Missy

I wanted to bump this product up again-- I think someone on here tried it, but it was difficult to get on.  They have modified it with velcro instead of a zipper which may make it easier... I am intrigued by this, because my boys seem to fall out of the polar fleece and really are not bothered by the cold, I am just bothered by the mess. But to date, I have not found anything that me and DH are are willing to put on the boys every time they go out.

thoughts?

http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=96

they have warmer models too

http://www.k9topcoat.com/group.asp?grp=60


----------



## DorothyS

This thread has been really helpful for us. After seeing Pat's guys in the Bark and Stuff suits, we decided to order them for our little nippers. I liked the idea that they were warm plus water repellent. Maybe we can get away with just one coat for each of them instead of both rain and snow suits. Just placed the order last night and like the idea that we can get them customized. Pixie and Rascal weigh about the same now, just over 11 lbs, but Pixie is only 9 inches high at the shoulders (we call her little Stubby) and Rascal is 10 1/2 inches. So I'm hoping that they make an adjustment in the leg length for her. When they arrive we'll let everyone know how we like them.


----------



## Mraymo

Missy - I'm interested in those too. I really need to get Izzy a snowsuit this year. The snowdog look is just too much work. For anyone that has the K-9 one that Missy posted, does it create mats (if your dog has long hair). Do you think that new style is all velcro? It says new velcro at the neck.


----------



## Metchosin

I liked the picture that Pat posted awhile ago. I was really tempted to buy it.

Today, I took Tucker for a walk to see the Olympic torch go through our tiny municipality. I wedged him into his rain jacket (from RC Pets). It fit perfectly last year! Off we went. His legs and feet got soaking wet pretty quickly even though it wasn't raining. There was only a teeny bit of water on the road. I had to phone my husband to come pick us up in the car after about an hour.

Anyway, once we got home and I took off the raincoat, he was one big mat!!! It took ages to get him combed again.

So....my question is: Do coats/suits work for a long haired dog?


----------



## LochTess

Ricky has the http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=161 I like it because living in Northern Ca
Bay area there's no snow and it's not as cold...

Unless you're visiting Lake Tahoe...


----------



## Metchosin

Thank you! 
I think I'll buy one anyway. I've looked all around town and haven't seen anything as nice as these. Hopefully we just had the terrible matting because the raincoat was too small....I can't believe how much bigger Tucker is than last year!


----------



## Missy

Tess, how is that K9 topcoat to get on Ricky? is it hard? does it have a zipper or velcro? do you just cut the legs to size?


----------



## LochTess

It's not hard to put on... It is thin and light weight and has a zipper under his belly so it's covered. Velcro for his back side and paws. You can also trim the paw length if it's too long.

We have the hat that doesn't stay on that well so we're using it as a scarf for his neck...

http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=161
The Cascade is a waterproof, windproof stretchable, breathable fabric that will truly revolutionize the dog apparel industry. The fabric is soft, flexible and comfortable. It is thick enough for winter use, but breathable enough to use in temperate weather during rain showers.

Here's a few more pic's


----------



## Metchosin

Thanks, Tess. I was just on their website and I think I'll have to create an account to order. I couldn't place the order so I think that's what the problem is. Will get back to it in a few minutes.
Sharon


----------



## Sheri

Just found these, which look quite good! Still expensive, but I like their design:

http://www.gramercypet.com/DogRaincoatTop.html


----------



## Missy

I just ordered the K9 topcoat lycra suits. we will see. they are returnable. I only need one suit each that works. I got jasper silver and cash black. I may end up returning them for the waterproof ones (the cascade that lochtess showed above) But I liked the idea of the stretchiness of the lycra.


----------



## Sheri

Post picture, Missy, no matter whether you keep them or not, okay?


----------



## Missy

*look how skinny my boys are!*

the boys K9 lycra bodysuits came today. I am pretty sure they are going back because we are lazy and will not use them if they are too hard to put on. But I thought I would post pictures...they are pretty form fitting. And actually with the exception of the neck (which was way too tight) and the zipper were a lot easier than other 4 legged suits I tried. But you still have to get on the floor with them to get them on. And I just know we won't do it... They are both in size 2's. Cash's is tighter but not so tight I would try a 3.

Poor boys...I really don't think they like them!


----------



## mybella

Missy - I love the pictures! Are your boys going on tour with Britney Spears! LOL

Bella would never wear that outfit - she would not move. I had a hard time getting her to wear her doggles this summer!

Love them!
Marie


----------



## Sheri

Well, the suits certainly look like they'd do a good job protecting from snowballs, especially! Would your boys move in them? They look pretty snug. Cash looks like a muscle-bound dude not to mess around with, with all his hair stuffed inside! 

The suits were pretty hard to get on, huh? They sure look good! They seem to cover more than others I've seen.


----------



## Missy

Sheri, they were not all that hard...I just know us. and if it is harder than a turtle neck we won't do it and it will be a waste of money. They didn't love moving! LOL. even Cash who has never had a problem before was a little stagnant. But I have never seen better stomach coverage. Oh well an expensive (shipping) lesson. I really need to find someone who can sew! but then again my idea may not work! the woman you used from esty did not seem so keen on it.


----------



## BeverlyA

So cute!!! They made me giggle!
Jim saw them from accross the room and asked if they were going to a disco themed party! oundlus he was serious!

It does make Cash look, errr..manly! 

Beverly


----------



## lcy_pt

Missy,

Those suits look like they give great coverage on the boys, but I understand the need for ease of use. Especially if you're doing this more than once/day. They sure look cute!

As soon as I saw the pics I thought you'd found a new activity for them!
View attachment 26434


View attachment 26435


----------



## pjewel

Those photos remind me of Milo when I put the Muttluks snowsuit on him and he refused to move. He stood at the top of the stairs transfixed. Nothing I did to try to encourage him to go out worked. Many of you may recall the video I shot of him at the time.


----------



## Missy

pat that is perfect!!! the havanese bobsled team!


----------



## Sheri

Pat, ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc

Pat, that's hysterical ! I'm not surprised with your quick-witted mind though. lol

You're lucky your boys have short coats, Missy. Try shoving long hair into one of those things!

Geri wrote:* "Those photos remind me of Milo when I put the Muttluks snowsuit on him and he refused to move. He stood at the top of the stairs transfixed. Nothing I did to try to encourage him to go out worked. Many of you may recall the video I shot of him at the time."*

Geri, that's it!! That's the solution! Keep one of those suits on Milo and he'll definitely never roam from the yard again!!!


----------



## marjrc

BTW, just remembered a trick someone uses on her Havs. She's a breeder and has 8-9 and more Havs at one time. She puts a t-shirt on the Havs before slipping on their snowsuits. They are almost all long-coated Havs and it works wonders at making it super easy to use the suits. It's quick and no long hair gets stuck in velcro.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I never thought I might need snow suits for the dogs???? OH MY. We get a lot of snow I am told. I know its coming.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Missy, those photos are SO FUNNY!


----------



## Redorr

Missy - your boys look simply miserable. And pretty rediculous. Those photos are hysterical. I guess there are dogs out there that happily wear those suits??? In the arctic?


----------



## Sheri

Marj, that is a great tip about putting on t-shirts first! I'll have to remember that if needed in the future.

And, I think you hit the solution for Geri's Hobo Milo! ound:


----------



## Missy

technically, these aren't even the snow suits...they seem to mostly be for working dogs to keep burrs off of them. and for allergies to keep them from scratching. the snowsuit/rainsuit version is what Lochtess posted. These Lycra suits actually look stunning on bigger dogs.


----------



## littlebuddy

i love it but django hates anything that's pulled over his head. he runs an hides when he sees me going for his fleece. plus, he's on a diet, gain another pound, none of his jackets fit him! need to trim down a bit before we buy another jacket! i wish these jackets would have a harness hook buit in.


----------



## DorothyS

I love the idea of T-shirts first. We just received our Bark and Stuff coats for Rascal and Pixie and they don't have closures - you have to pull them over their heads, then get their feet in the sleeves, etc. Once they're on, it's OK, but taking them off is even harder as all their fur comes with it and pulls. We would like to keep our guys in long coat, so I'm ready to try the T-shirt idea!


----------



## Janizona

*Candy in her snowsuit*

I think she looks adorable but you can tell by the look she's giving me that she HATES it! Ha! Wait till she finds out we can play frisbee in the snow for a long time! She'll get over it.....


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Janet, I did a double take as Candy looks just like Sammy!! And no, she doesn't look at all thrilled. lol Is that the Casual Canine suit? I love Ricky's. It was cheap and though a little big, we took it in at the top and it's perfect. Slips on and off very quickly and repels water. 

Putting a t-shirt on before the suit makes a lot of sense for those long-haired Havs. It doesnt' solve the static issue, but at least the hair isn't getting stuck in all that velcro/snaps, etc...


----------



## Metchosin

Okay, I'm officially stumped! This morning, I put a jacket on Tucker and off we went for a long walk. He came back one big mat. (This is the second time, with two different jackets where this has happened.)
It's dry here for a change, so there's also a static cling effect, but the movement of his coat just makes his hair rub into one big mat. Last time, it took 3 days to comb out the mats. This time, his hair is dry and fly-away and matted....the toque head effect that skiers get. 
Anyway, I think I can deal with the wicking that happens at the legs, even with mud attached. We just come home, wash the feet/legs, dry and comb. And, the snowballs that developed last year were no problem compared to this. Well, he was a year younger, so his hair was that much shorter. But it didn't seem like such a big deal.
I really would like to let his coat develop. He's almost 2 and it is still getting thicker and longer. But, I'm not sure how much more we can take. 
I have searched out all of the snuggly looking coats that cover legs. But so far have stuck with what we had. 
Does anyone else have matting issues? Am I not using enough conditioner? Or is there a trick to putting on a jacket?
Any ideas are appreciated as I love to take my dog for long walks with me.


----------



## imamurph

Missy..I had bought that same coat for Sophie a few years back and although it was well made, it took forever to get her in and out of, so I ended up giving it away.

Just last year I had Vicki from Bark and Stuff make Sophie and Gabe a snow suit..the same as Pat's but with a hood and I LOVE them. They are easy to put on and are made out of top quality polartec which is warm and repels water and snow..I also like the leg, stomach and back coverage. I haven't had any trouble with matting..

I wonder if it would help to spray their coat with a spray conditioner before putting the snow suit on.. :smow:


----------



## Missy

Diane, I have been meaning to welcome you back in the other thread... but can't find it again. SO WELCOME BACK. sorry to hear about your mom and husband. My thoughts are with all of you. I have been home sick on the couch using my iphone to entertain me not as easy as the computer... 

I remember sophie and gabe in their barkandstuff snowsuits...we even bought some and they were too small (she took them back which was very generous of her) so I guess I didn't measure right...But I have gone full circle now and I think I am going to order them again. I think had they not been small they would have been perfect and easy to get on.


----------



## imamurph

Missy,

Sophie was hard to fit and I have to say that Vicki went way overboard to try and get it right.. She even said she would not charge me, but in the end all I had to do was roll the cuffs up on her legs, which wasn't a big deal to me. I couldn't imagine not paying her for all of the trouble she went to to get it right. The snow suit is so well made and has such good coverage that I just couldn't part with it.


----------



## imamurph

Here is a coat by Fido Fleece that actually opens along the back and has a velcro closure. You can Google Fido Fleece and check boutiques for the best pricing and styles

This site is having a sale:

http://www.baxterboo.com/features/fido-fleece.cfm?gclid=CMWy-oz1xJ4CFShGagodWUQ1qQ


----------



## Jill in Mich

imamurph said:


> Here is a coat by Fido Fleece that actually opens along the back and has a velcro closure. You can Google Fido Fleece and check boutiques for the best pricing and styles
> 
> This site is having a sale:
> 
> http://www.baxterboo.com/features/fido-fleece.cfm?gclid=CMWy-oz1xJ4CFShGagodWUQ1qQ
> 
> View attachment 26720


This is the coat Cody has and Tess has a black & white plaid. They're easy on & off, cover their bellies, keep them warm, don't seem to cause any more matting than usual and wash up well.


----------



## KSC

imamurph said:


> Missy,
> 
> Sophie was hard to fit and I have to say that Vicki went way overboard to try and get it right.. She even said she would not charge me, but in the end all I had to do was roll the cuffs up on her legs, which wasn't a big deal to me. I couldn't imagine not paying her for all of the trouble she went to to get it right. The snow suit is so well made and has such good coverage that I just couldn't part with it.


I love these..they look cozy and I'm totally convinced these are the best bet from anything I've seen so far. I've emailed Vicki about going ahead. Do you know if she ships to Canada? How long does it take to get one? And...what size did you end up getting? I'm nervous about my measurements as well - I think Kipling measures 14-15" neck to tail, 16" chest, 13-13" neck and 12" height - do those sound about right?

One more question...why did you decide on a hood?


----------



## marjrc

Diane, those look great on your furkids. I love that one of sophie in the middle of all that snow. She reminds me of my Sammy. 

"Metchosin", I have found that anything polar/fleece/cotton ends up rubbing the long hair too much and causing mats. Maybe it's just me, but I like something silky/nylon that doesn't cause friction against the hair. It does cause static, but in my case, it's not a huge deal. I slipped a tee over Sammy this a.m., then his Poochtini snowsuit (omg, I just wrote out 'snowsh*t ! LOL) and he just gave himself a good shake when I took them off him.

He did rub his head and ears all over the living room floor though! LOL

View attachment 26754


View attachment 26755


----------



## Metchosin

I had forgotten about slipping on a t-shirt before the jacket. Thanks for the reminder, Marj! I will try that next. We're off to the groomer's this morning as I just can't work these mats out myself. 
I would like a solution because we can get snow. So, I'll try a t-shirt later in the week. 
(We're off to our first animal therapy visit today, so the grooming is good timing anyway.)
Sharon


----------



## imamurph

OMgosh..it's been dry but in the teens here and have to say I have (for the first time) experienced the STATIC factor once their coat is removed. Geeeee, I need to get this on film!!

Marg, is that a monkey in the one photo...?????


----------



## krandall

OK, after bringing Kodi in this morning so packed with snow that the poor thing could hardly move, I realized we need a snow suit PRONTO!!!

I ordered a Polartec one from Bark and stuff, and I think the size should be close enough, especially since the polartec will have some give. But then I got concerned over people saying that they experienced a lot of matting with long haired dogs with the Polar fleece, so I thought I'd order a quilted one too, just in case. I figured I could send it back if the polartec worked well. The problem is that the Poochtini sizing charts look like they are meant for a completely different model of dog than I have! Here are his measurements (as well as I can figure them out as a dog-novice!)

Neck: 10.5"
Chest: 17"
Back: 14.5"
Height: 11.5" (maybe a little less... he was wiggly for this one)

On the Poochtini size charts, that would put him in a large based on length (that seems pretty funny for a lap dog, actually!<g>) but based on his other measurements, he'd be squarely in the middle (or lower) for the medium. can anyone tell me how these fit? Or would I have to order a custom size one? I'm a bit reluctant to do that at this point, since I'm not sure he's completely finished growing, and they're not cheap. If I got a standard size, I could send it back if I didn't like it. If it's custom, I'm stuck with it.

Also, does the t-shirt trick work under a polar fleece too? That might solve the problem. He really likes to run around, so I like the idea of the movement he'd have in the polartec.


----------



## imamurph

I had some Whispering Mist spray coat conditoner on hand so I lightly sprayed their coats before suiting them up and it worked pretty well...no static or matting..

Amazon.com: Ring 5 Whispering Mist Coat Spray, 8 oz pump by Gerard Pellham: Home & Garden


----------



## krandall

'Kay. I ordered that to go along with his new snow suit. I REALLY just want Teflon I can spray right on the dog~:laugh:


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> OK, after bringing Kodi in this morning so packed with snow that the poor thing could hardly move, I realized we need a snow suit PRONTO!!!
> 
> I ordered a Polartec one from Bark and stuff, and I think the size should be close enough, especially since the polartec will have some give. But then I got concerned over people saying that they experienced a lot of matting with long haired dogs with the Polar fleece, so I thought I'd order a quilted one too, just in case. I figured I could send it back if the polartec worked well. The problem is that the Poochtini sizing charts look like they are meant for a completely different model of dog than I have! Here are his measurements (as well as I can figure them out as a dog-novice!)
> 
> Neck: 10.5"
> Chest: 17"
> Back: 14.5"
> Height: 11.5" (maybe a little less... he was wiggly for this one)
> 
> On the Poochtini size charts, that would put him in a large based on length (that seems pretty funny for a lap dog, actually!<g>) but based on his other measurements, he'd be squarely in the middle (or lower) for the medium. can anyone tell me how these fit? Or would I have to order a custom size one? I'm a bit reluctant to do that at this point, since I'm not sure he's completely finished growing, and they're not cheap. If I got a standard size, I could send it back if I didn't like it. If it's custom, I'm stuck with it.
> 
> Also, does the t-shirt trick work under a polar fleece too? That might solve the problem. He really likes to run around, so I like the idea of the movement he'd have in the polartec.


Great to hear it - I like the polartec one too - I emailed re sizing but haven't heard back - what colour did you order? And what size if I may ask? Kipling seemed to measure similarly so I would think medium?

Neck to tail - 14-15"
Chest - 16"
Neck - 12-13"
Height - 12"


----------



## KSC

Sorry ... one more question - with our without the hood?


----------



## Metchosin

I'm wondering about a hood, too. Good question. It would be good to have some head cover when it's snowing, but it needs to allow the dog to see from side to side. Sheesh! This is harder than getting a kid into a snowsuit and then having them ask to go to the bathroom
Last year we had a fairly tight sweater because I bought too small. Anyway, I didn't have nearly the matting I have just had. BUT Tucker had much shorter hair last year at 1 year old. And, when we get snow, it gets dry, so we have that static cling issue.
However, I do think that the t-shirt suggestion is an excellent one and I'm going to try it out later this week.
Please wish us luck as there were these strange little white things in the sky today. It seems that we're going to get some of that white stuff this week. I really hope to avoid tangles for awhile, but can't imagine not letting my dog romp in the snow.
Sharon & Now-Mostly-Tangle-Free-Tucker (thanks to his groomer)


----------



## Missy

Of the many suits I have bought and returned or given away...the ones I got with hoods, although they looked cute did not stay on. I just ordered the snowsuits from bark and stuff (again.) I measured 3 times and then again...I got the turtleneck. I really hope they work. I can't speak to matting as I keep the boys pretty short. But I did use a polartec suit last year and the boys coats were about 3 inches long and they did not mat...but the suits did not stay on in the snow, so that is another story. 

I love the look of poochini suits. but it's got to be easy on and off for my boys to use them (and I include DH in that)


----------



## KSC

Thanks for the input Missy - the ones that didn't stay on last year - different brand?


----------



## Missy

yes...got them at petsmart. they were great in they were really easy to get on and off... but alas, a few RLH's in deep snow and they were half on and half off.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3224348


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Sorry ... one more question - with our without the hood?


I only saw one color available... a muted blue? And I got the one with a hood. His rain coat has a hood, and he likes his head covered if the precipitation is heavy.

She told me she would send me a small, but Kipling sounds like he's a little bit bigger... I'd check with her first. She did say that if people put their measurements, she goes by the measurement rather than the size they choose on their own!<g>


----------



## KSC

Ah yes.. I pondered those online but when I read more about the polartec ones they seemed a better choice. I'm finding out that our little Hav's don't seem to fit a standard size...they are longer than many other small dogs...so that pushed you to a bigger size and then the rest of it doesn't work - I'm going for the bark and stuff suit too. Vicky has recommended small and she'll adjust based on my measurements.


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> I only saw one color available... a muted blue? And I got the one with a hood. His rain coat has a hood, and he likes his head covered if the precipitation is heavy.
> 
> She told me she would send me a small, but Kipling sounds like he's a little bit bigger... I'd check with her first. She did say that if people put their measurements, she goes by the measurement rather than the size they choose on their own!<g>


Great - we just crossed posts...I love the blue....now to decide on hood or no hood...and yes..I'm going with small as well and she'll go by measurements.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, the Poochtini suit is very easy for me to use on Sammy. I get on the floor to put their suits on. I used their tees under the suits almost every time they went out yesterday. I only use it because it keeps the long hair out of the velcro. When I take their suits and tees off, they are definitely full of static, esp. Sammy who has thinner hair than Ricky. The Poochtini suit is lined with polar fleece. 

They haven't been groomed in 3 days and after yesterday and this morning, I'm dreading brushing them out later. They are really due!


----------



## Carefulove

Would you all believe me if I told you that my Bumi will NOT tolerate a sweater, hat or even a collar?
The minute you put it on, he plants himself on the floor (standing up) and will NOT move a step for as long as you leave him there. DH and I tried a cute shirt I got him a few weeks ago and he stood in the middle of the kitchen for 10 minutes, until he got tired and started barking at us to take it off. Is funny, but is frustrating. We live in the north and it gets cold here! And don't get me started on the snow...:fish:


----------



## marjrc

Zury, I just spotted your thread about what to do with the snow... It can be frustrating if your pup won't tolerate anything on him, but maybe he won't get too cold with nothing on? Did you try calling him for a treat while he's wearing clothing? Sammy's not as happy about his snowsuit this winter as last year, for some reason. Once he 'snaps out of it' though, he walks around, runs through the snow and is o.k.


----------



## KSC

I've gone ahead and ordered the bark and stuff suit...can't wait to get it!


----------



## Perugina

imamurph said:


> Missy..I had bought that same coat for Sophie a few years back and although it was well made, it took forever to get her in and out of, so I ended up giving it away.
> 
> Just last year I had Vicki from Bark and Stuff make Sophie and Gabe a snow suit..the same as Pat's but with a hood and I LOVE them. They are easy to put on and are made out of top quality polartec which is warm and repels water and snow..I also like the leg, stomach and back coverage. I haven't had any trouble with matting..
> 
> I wonder if it would help to spray their coat with a spray conditioner before putting the snow suit on.. :smow:


How much does your Sophie weigh, what size is she in? I'm thinking this would work for my Sophie. She loves playing in the snow and this looks like it has good leg coverage and isn't too tight through the body.


----------



## KSC

Perugina said:


> How much does your Sophie weigh, what size is she in? I'm thinking this would work for my Sophie. She loves playing in the snow and this looks like it has good leg coverage and isn't too tight through the body.


Hi - I know you're not asking me this question but wanted to offer that emailing Vicky on this is a good idea. I measured Kipling and thought he'd be a medium but she advised to order small and put in the measurements. Her comment was that she would go by the measurements but that Hav's are usually small with longer bodies. Hope that helps!


----------



## Missy

I too am hoping that Vicky goes by the measurements more than the size. I put down medium...but my boys are 18 and 22/23 lbs. But measuring they just are just shy of medium. We went back and forth with e-mail-- she also had my measurements from a two years ago (which were returned because they were too small) here were my stats. Oh I hope they fit.

_1 x	Polartec Windbloc Dog Snowsuit with Turtleneck (snowTurtle) Size medium Dog Breed? Havanese (Jasper 17.5lbs) A. Back of Neck to Base of Tail 15. B. Chest Size 17.25 C. Neck Size: 11.5 D. Height: 12

1 x	Polartec Windbloc Dog Snowsuit with Turtleneck (snowTurtle) Size medium Dog Breed? Havanese (Cash 22.5lbs) A. Back of Neck to Base of Tail 16. B. Chest Size 19. C. Neck Size: 13. D. Height: 11_

Does anyone else Hav a Hav with a hummungus rib cage? Cash's shoulders and rib cage take up more than half his height.


----------



## krandall

That's why he weighs so much more than Jasper even though he's not as tall... He's really a pretty big dog who is vertically challenged!<g> Seriously, I don't think his girth is out of proportion to his length, I just think he's one of those shorter legged Havs.


----------



## DanielBMe

krandall said:


> OK, after bringing Kodi in this morning so packed with snow that the poor thing could hardly move, I realized we need a snow suit PRONTO!!!
> 
> I ordered a Polartec one from Bark and stuff, and I think the size should be close enough, especially since the polartec will have some give. But then I got concerned over people saying that they experienced a lot of matting with long haired dogs with the Polar fleece, so I thought I'd order a quilted one too, just in case. I figured I could send it back if the polartec worked well. The problem is that the Poochtini sizing charts look like they are meant for a completely different model of dog than I have! Here are his measurements (as well as I can figure them out as a dog-novice!)
> 
> Neck: 10.5"
> Chest: 17"
> Back: 14.5"
> Height: 11.5" (maybe a little less... he was wiggly for this one)
> 
> On the Poochtini size charts, that would put him in a large based on length (that seems pretty funny for a lap dog, actually!<g>) but based on his other measurements, he'd be squarely in the middle (or lower) for the medium. can anyone tell me how these fit? Or would I have to order a custom size one? I'm a bit reluctant to do that at this point, since I'm not sure he's completely finished growing, and they're not cheap. If I got a standard size, I could send it back if I didn't like it. If it's custom, I'm stuck with it.
> 
> Also, does the t-shirt trick work under a polar fleece too? That might solve the problem. He really likes to run around, so I like the idea of the movement he'd have in the polartec.


If you are between a medium and large, go with the large. It will be a better fit. The medium will be too tight.


----------



## Missy

krandall said:


> That's why he weighs so much more than Jasper even though he's not as tall... He's really a pretty big dog who is vertically challenged!<g> Seriously, I don't think his girth is out of proportion to his length, I just think he's one of those shorter legged Havs.


Thanks Karen. I think he is a beautiful boy too. He really does have the physique of the dog on the inside cover of Dorothy Goodale's book. But man is he dense. We call him out sand-bag log. He is also longer than Jas and shorter... I love him so... it's just really funny when he lies on his back...his ribcage sticks way up.


----------



## mimismom

I didn't open this thread at first because snowsuits don't apply to us here in Texas where the snow doesn't even stick long enough to build a snow man... but I did and I must admit, that snow seems like so much fun!!! 

At least for the havs! Your pictures are great! what a treat!


----------



## krandall

DanielBMe said:


> If you are between a medium and large, go with the large. It will be a better fit. The medium will be too tight.


Thanks. I went with the Bark and Stuff one. I just couldn't see either the medium or the large being a good fit on the Poochtini model.


----------



## Missy

oh I am so sad. I just got my bark and stuff polartec and they are so hard to get on and even harder to get off. Jasper because he is such a wus, his actually fits him pretty well. But Cash, he has such a long body and wide chest it was like putting on a girdle. once it was on he seemed comfortable though, even though the legs were stretching way back from the waste. Jasper would not move, he would not sit, he would not lie down, he did eat in it but then he just stood there when he was done. they look like they are both same size to me. seam to seam they look identical, so not sure about how custom they are. I think the Large would be huge-- but maybe I should try it. Why are my boys so big?


----------



## krandall

I haven't got mine yet... maybe it will come today. I'll let you know how it fits!


----------



## KSC

Mine is on its way too - will also keep everyone posted


----------



## krandall

Mine arrived today.

It fits pretty well, though it's bit long in the back. I guess better too long than too short!) He didn't seem to have any trouble running around the house with it on!

I didn't find it terrible to put on, though I wouldn't want to do it on the floor. I groom him on top of our washing machine, which is in a laundry/half bath just inside the back door. At that convenient height, it wasn't much of a problem, though it woud help if he eventually caught on to the idea of pushing his own feet through rather than me having to feed them through!<g> Still, I like the tight-ish cuffs because they will keep hair in and snow out.

What I DON'T like is how much of his "skirt" hair is still exposed, as well as large portions of his hind end. I'm not sure what the answer is for these areas on a long haired dog, but it sure isn't going to keep those areas dry or snowball-free.

Still, I think we'll keep it and see how it works. It can't possibly be any worse than the disaster we had with him going out without any clothes in the last snowstorm!!!

Here's a photo that shows what I'm talking about:


----------



## Missy

he looks adorable. I think the extra length is helping you manuever it on Kodi. This was no extra on the boys. I hate returning them. I really love how they are made and I really like Vicky!


----------



## imamurph

Perugina said:


> How much does your Sophie weigh, what size is she in? I'm thinking this would work for my Sophie. She loves playing in the snow and this looks like it has good leg coverage and isn't too tight through the body.


Sophie weighs between 12-13 lbs..but Vicki went by her measurements and the first coat she didn't charge me for as it was too big and I sent it to Geri..
I don't think it worked for her , and if she still has it maybe she'd be willing to send it to you to try, as it has Sophie's name on it..

It took Vicki a few try's and in the end the legs were still a bit long..but that was ok, as I just rolled them up.

All in all I still love them and find them easy to put on and off (will try a Tshirt underneath though to reduce static)

Missy..when I put it on I start with their two back legs then stretch it over the body..tucking in any side hair. When I take it off, I sit on a chair and put their front two paws on my knees..grab the cuff's on the front legs and pull it up so their legs slide out. Then it's easy to take the back two legs out..

Gabriels coat fits him perfectly and is not tight to his body..


----------



## imamurph

krandall said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> It fits pretty well, though it's bit long in the back. I guess better too long than too short!) He didn't seem to have any trouble running around the house with it on!
> 
> I didn't find it terrible to put on, though I wouldn't want to do it on the floor. I groom him on top of our washing machine, which is in a laundry/half bath just inside the back door. At that convenient height, it wasn't much of a problem, though it woud help if he eventually caught on to the idea of pushing his own feet through rather than me having to feed them through!<g> Still, I like the tight-ish cuffs because they will keep hair in and snow out.
> 
> What I DON'T like is how much of his "skirt" hair is still exposed, as well as large portions of his hind end. I'm not sure what the answer is for these areas on a long haired dog, but it sure isn't going to keep those areas dry or snowball-free.
> 
> Still, I think we'll keep it and see how it works. It can't possibly be any worse than the disaster we had with him going out without any clothes in the last snowstorm!!!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows what I'm talking about:


It looks like you could get a better fit...What I did with Sophie is send Vicki
photos of Sophie in the coat so she could see the trouble spots..it really helped her to alter it better..

Here is Sophie and Gabe again in theirs:


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> he looks adorable. I think the extra length is helping you manuever it on Kodi. This was no extra on the boys. I hate returning them. I really love how they are made and I really like Vicky!


Didn't you say she sent you mediums? That's what she sent me too, and Kodi is still WAY smaller than your boys. (especially Cash!<g>) You can see that although the medium is a bit long on Kodi, the way the rest of it fits, there's no way that the next size down would fit. Maybe you just need to ask her to send you large ones instead. The other thing is, I don't know for sure, but I would think it might be harder to get a turtle neck style one, with the longer narrow area for their head to go through. As you can see from the photo I posted, it's easy to slide the hood back and not use it if you don't want to.


----------



## krandall

THAT's what I was hoping for!!! Maybe I'll contact her and see if she can do anything.

Thanks!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*the only snow my dogs will probably ever see*

Is a photoshop photo, the snow is actually plush fabric you use to make stuffed animals. Alana is the one who thought the hamster should be huge. From left to right is Daisy, Walnut the Hamster, Alana, Riki, and our Foster Girl Tiger Lily. The hats are photoshopped. The base is actually under our tree with those little houses that light up...here not so little.

Sorry you guys, I couldn't resist. I am so grateful that we don't have snow here. What would I do with my shattered pelvis repair foster girl, Tiger Lily! Although it is pretty...


----------



## krandall

Rikidaisy said:


> Is a photoshop photo, the snow is actually plush fabric you use to make stuffed animals. Alana is the one who thought the hamster should be huge. From left to right is Daisy, Walnut the Hamster, Alana, Riki, and our Foster Girl Tiger Lily. The hats are photoshopped. The base is actually under our tree with those little houses that light up...here not so little.
> 
> Sorry you guys, I couldn't resist. I am so grateful that we don't have snow here. What would I do with my shattered pelvis repair foster girl, Tiger Lily! Although it is pretty...


I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

I browsed through this thread and didn't see if anyone had mentioned the neopaws suit

https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/rainbodysuitandhood-c-47.html?osCsid=0s33cgfpitkcf3jjro0ssj0qb2

Does anyone have this suit? If so, do you like it?


----------



## Sissygirl

bump


----------



## krandall

Sissygirl said:


> I browsed through this thread and didn't see if anyone had mentioned the neopaws suit
> 
> https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/rainbodysuitandhood-c-47.html?osCsid=0s33cgfpitkcf3jjro0ssj0qb2
> 
> Does anyone have this suit? If so, do you like it?


I've seen the website, but it looked more like a rain suit than a snowsuit. We needed something with warmth as well as snow protection... I'm actually considering layering his new puffy coat over the polatec snow suit on days that it's REALLY cold _and_ deep snow.


----------



## lfung5

Just in case anyone is interested, I found the Poochtini snowsuit on sale for 26.00 plus 8.00 shipping. They only have XS, S, and XL left. I know some of you have smaller and larger Hav's, so these could work.

http://www.yourdogwilldigit.com/categories/Sniff A Sale/Coats/1123.html

I'm looking into having the lady who made my pups custom coats, make snowsuits. She is making the mock up this week. I prefer the snaps, so hopefully she can make these for us. Otherwise, I really like the Poochtini.


----------



## pjewel

Missy, I'm assuming you saw it by now, but Milo's snowsuit is Muttopia by Muttluks. It's the reversible snowsuit in size 12. I should have bought the next size. I have to roll up the cuffs for him. His legs are so short.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Do your Havs fight putting on the snowsuit? My DH has to hold Tucker so I can get it on him. He's manages to get out of it a few times. He loves the snow and doesn't mind the cold, blowing wind so I stopped putting it on. After being a mom to human babies I guess I worry he'll get cold.


----------



## krandall

No, Kodi LOVES his warm coat, and dives into it before going out...he was really cold before we got it for him. He doesn't "love" putting on the snow suit, but it takes longer to get him into it, and some tugging to get his feet through the snug cuffs. But he doesn't fight me about it either, and he definitely is more comfortable with it on, and it's easier for both of us when he comes in without being totally caked with snow.


----------



## marjrc

Linda, that is a FANTASTIC deal on the Poochtini suits! They're about $70 here. 

Karen, I'm not sure how you're trying to get Kodi's feet into the snowsuit sleeves, but if you put your fingers into the sleeve from the bottom INTO the suit, then grab his paw and pull it out along with your fingers, it will work like a charm. No matter how limp or reluctant the dog's leg is, it will get through because you're pulling it through with your own fingers from the outside. Not sure if that makes sense.......... ! For all I know, you might already be doing it that way and still having a bit of trouble! lol


----------



## krandall

That's what I'm doing, and it's not like it's a big struggle, but the T-strap on his puffy coat is just s-o-o-o easy in comparison!

Karen


----------



## Wildflower

I love the snowsuits! I will definitely have to get one for our puppy when he/she comes home with us in February... but probably need to wait until next year when full grown? We are in the Iowa winters... lots of snow out there now!


----------



## lfung5

Wildflower said:


> I love the snowsuits! I will definitely have to get one for our puppy when he/she comes home with us in February... but probably need to wait until next year when full grown? We are in the Iowa winters... lots of snow out there now!


I will post the snowsuits I am having made, once the mock up is ready. It will be a step in with snaps at the top. I am excited!


----------



## lfung5

marjrc said:


> Linda, that is a FANTASTIC deal on the Poochtini suits! They're about $70 here.
> 
> Karen, I'm not sure how you're trying to get Kodi's feet into the snowsuit sleeves, but if you put your fingers into the sleeve from the bottom INTO the suit, then grab his paw and pull it out along with your fingers, it will work like a charm. No matter how limp or reluctant the dog's leg is, it will get through because you're pulling it through with your own fingers from the outside. Not sure if that makes sense.......... ! For all I know, you might already be doing it that way and still having a bit of trouble! lol


Yes, I know it's a great deal Marj. I just wish my guys were bigger or smaller. Bella would need a medium and the boy large Did I ever mention I like a great deal?! Especially when you have more than 1 dog! Cha Ching


----------



## Shada

I was so happy to see this thread!!
Took me forever to get thru it all as I have slow dial-up, but so worth it.
I have been to all of the sites mentioned. Wasn't sure what to get.. but get one I will! Vincent came in this week with huge snowballs covering his legs and belly! Wintery Michigan. First significent snowfall of the season. Ugg.

Now I have a better understanding of how they fit. I am leaning towards the Barkandstuff, but will revisit a few other sites. 

Thank you all for your pictures and insights on snowsuits!!


----------



## KSC

YAY..Kipling's snowsuit arrived and it fits! I found it very easy to get him into. He was a very good boy. I think the ONLY thing would be that he will grow out of it pretty quickly - the body length might have done with an extra inch or two...but the leg length is perfect and I think he looks adorable..here he is modelling - two standing and Mr. Relaxed showing that you can also lounge in your snow gear


----------



## imamurph

Wow, Kipling's snowsuit looks great on him :thumb: I love this snow suit also, but did get Sophie a new one that actually fit the first time. I had to go a size up from what the sizing chart says, becaused another member on the forum said they run small.
So, as soon as I give Sophie a bath (hopefully later today) I will take her picutre in it.
It's by Fido and has a velcro closure all along the length of the back and neck..


----------



## Missy

I must have measured wrong:doh: Kipling looks awesome!


----------



## KSC

imamurph said:


> Wow, Kipling's snowsuit looks great on him :thumb: I love this snow suit also, but did get Sophie a new one that actually fit the first time. I had to go a size up from what the sizing chart says, becaused another member on the forum said they run small.
> So, as soon as I give Sophie a bath (hopefully later today) I will take her picutre in it.
> It's by Fido and has a velcro closure all along the length of the back and neck..
> 
> View attachment 27052


Nice - can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> I must have measured wrong:doh: Kipling looks awesome!


Thank you! As I said, the body could do with a bit more length but it should work out fine for this winter.


----------



## imamurph

Missy said:


> I must have measured wrong:doh: Kipling looks awesome!


Missy, you probably didn't as Sophie's took a few redo's..I sent photos of her in it so she could see where the problem spots were. All in all the legs were a bit too long, but I still think it's my favorite snowcoat so far..
I wish the Fido one I just ordered for Sophie had back legs...but maybe adding those is what makes a fit more difficult...


----------



## lfung5

Wow, looks like it fits Kipling well! He looks like he's ready for bed!


----------



## lcy_pt

Yeah! And you know, I LOVE those suits


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Thank you! As I said, the body could do with a bit more length but it should work out fine for this winter.


It looks like Kipling's fits very much like Kodi's... It's just that Kodi hasn't been clipped, so there's more hair sticking out the bottom. In any case, I decided to keep it. The hood is a bit snug, but I don't know how much he's actually wear the hood anyway. And like you, I have a feeling that we'll need a bigger one for next year.

It worked GREAT for keeping him dry and snowball-free everywhere except the insides of his hind legs, and I don't think there's much you can do about that if you want the dog to be able to pee!


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> It looks like Kipling's fits very much like Kodi's... It's just that Kodi hasn't been clipped, so there's more hair sticking out the bottom. In any case, I decided to keep it. The hood is a bit snug, but I don't know how much he's actually wear the hood anyway. And like you, I have a feeling that we'll need a bigger one for next year.
> 
> It worked GREAT for keeping him dry and snowball-free everywhere except the insides of his hind legs, and I don't think there's much you can do about that if you want the dog to be able to pee!


Good to know it worked out well! I'm looking forward to trying it outside.


----------



## imamurph

Ok, I just got Sophie bathed and took some quick photos of her in her new Fido coat.

I think this coat will be used for walks, as the material is a fleece that doesn't look like it will hold up in any serious snow play...the one that Vicki made them from Bark and Stuff is my #1 pick for snow..I really like the Polartec quality she used.

She always want to hide when I try something new on her...
















Now, I need to go tackle Gabe..UGH!


----------



## Sheri

Sophie looks so soft and shiny! Pretty girl in her new jacket, (but I have to say, I like the looks of her beautiful, natural coat she was born with best!) :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

She looks pretty in her coat. I like the fact that it's a step in. Do you find it easy to put on? The one's I'm having made will be step in.


----------



## lfung5

Missy said:


> I must have measured wrong:doh: Kipling looks awesome!


 I find it a bit stressful (not really the right word) measuring for custom stuff. Seems I measure and then remeasure and then remeasure again, and still come up with different numbers.


----------



## imamurph

Linda,

Yes ..it is a step in as it opens up so it can be laid out flat.

I find measuring to be a headache also...and trying to match sizing charts..UGH!


----------



## lfung5

imamurph said:


> Linda,
> 
> Yes ..it is a step in as it opens up so it can be laid out flat.
> 
> I find measuring to be a headache also...and trying to match sizing charts..UGH!


Try figuring out what size Muttluk boots to get. It's actually pretty comical trying to measure feet. Every time I touch their feet to measure, they lift it up! Impossible


----------



## imamurph

Linda...maybe you could try it when they are tired or worn out from playing:ranger:


----------



## littlebuddy

is it better to have a jacket that is a bit too tight or too big? django is on a diet, his coats are a tad snug but the next size up is huge.


----------



## marjrc

Diane, I like that coat! Yes, it would be great to also have the back legs covered. I LOVE the idea of a step-in, Linda and Diane. I have to use t-shirts on my guys to avoid getting all their hair stuck in the velcro along their bellies. Pain!

Kipling looks adorable in his new suit! Hope it helps with those snowballs.


----------



## pjewel

I just got an extra snowsuit for the guys, though I suspect it will wind up being Bailey's since he's a little longer, as is the coat. What do you think? It has 4 separate parts that work together or separately (the hood, jacket, backpack and the snow pants). I figure Milo needs the backpack for his little adventures around the neighborhood. He should carry little extras in case he gets hungry or needs a few bucks for a snack or toy. 

I really do hate most of these things since getting them to fit right is catch as catch can.

For some reason I'm having a lot of trouble uploading photos today. So this is all I could get on. There are others that show the suit better.


----------



## Metchosin

That is very cute! I think having the different pieces should work out well. I like the leg covering, too. Let us know how it works out, please.


----------



## lfung5

Geri,
I saw that one too! I like it a lot. If my custom snowsuits don't pan out, that's the one I am gonna buy my guys. What size did you get?


----------



## Sheri

Looks like it might work well, with separate pants! I'll be looking forward to seeing better photos when you can.


----------



## lcy_pt

Oh Geri! Love your comments about Milo requiring a backpack! LOL! 
Really cute suit too!


----------



## pjewel

I got him the medium. It's a little too long for him. I think it would have been better to have the jacket attach to the pants with velcro. That way it might have had a little leeway for the length. Unfortunately it is a zipper.

Yep, my little hobo needs the backpack. Perfect accessory for him.


----------



## lfung5

Yes, sounds like that pants being separate would create problems. I'm hoping my gal will be able to make my 3 custom ones. She is working out the bugs now. This is her first attempt at a snowsuit. Here is her first prototype. This was made with cheap material until the pattern is perfect. She's still making adjustments and I hope to have the final sample mid week. Once it's 100%, I will pick my material. I'm probably going with a waterproof quilted material.


----------



## imamurph

Wow, Linda..I REALLY like that! Looks like the perfect snowsuit...can't wait to see the finished one!


----------



## lfung5

imamurph said:


> Wow, Linda..I REALLY like that! Looks like the perfect snowsuit...can't wait to see the finished one!


Thanks! I asked for a step in with snaps on the top. I think it will be easier to get on and off. I am starting to dislike velcro these days. It gets so much lint stuck to it. I'm constantly trying to clean it off to stick properly!


----------



## imamurph

Linda..sounds like you devised a great combo..I hear what you're saying about the velcro..it also sticks to other stuff too:doh:


----------



## pjewel

Linda,

Even though the velcro comes with issues I still like it for quick access. I've found (with the belly bands) that if I use the boys' comb and comb through it, the hair and debris comes right off and it's good to go.

I like the prototype but would hope she's going to do some sort of stretchy cuffs to keep the snow out.


----------



## lfung5

Geri, great tip for the Velcro. I mentioned elastic cuffs for the legs. This is just a rough draft for the pattern to be made. I'll be sure to post the final snowsuit if we go ahead with it. I know she won't do it unless she can get a perfect custom fit.


----------



## imamurph

Linda, are you having someone local do this snowcoat?


----------



## lfung5

She is from turkey. She made their custom winter coats and sweaters I posted in another thread. I never had clothes fit so well. Plus, she is affordable, free shipping and my latest order she gave me 15% off!


----------



## imamurph

Wow...your Hav's are going to be stylin!!! :flame:


----------



## marjrc

Geri, I love that suit! I clicked on it to get it enlarged and had a good look at how it fits Milo. It is a bit 'puffy' which might mean it's slightly big, but if it stays on him while running through the snow, then that won't matter one bit. I like it's style and the options you have with the pcs. coming off or on. I hope it works well for you! Does Bailey have one too?

Linda, I love the idea of snaps along the back, even velcro there would be better than velcro along the belly! Can't wait to see the end result. Ricky is on his last legs with the snowsuit he's had for 3 winters now. It's a cheap thing, but with a small alteration along the back, it fits perfectly but falling apart. 

Good tip about combing through the velcro strip! I'm going to have to do that. thanks, Geri!


----------



## pjewel

I only bought one -- got it on eBay. It looked looser than it is because I hadn't closed it on bottom and in the front when I first put in on. My mistake. I'll try to get it on one of them again and see if you can get a better idea how it fits.


----------



## pjewel

I tried the snowsuit on Bailey today. It fits him much better than Milo. That little bit of extra length makes all the difference. I think it looks adorable on him. What do you say?


----------



## marjrc

It's a little hard to tell from a photo, but it looks like the suit fits them both pretty nicely. I'm sure it will help a LOT with the snowball problem. Now, if only it were easy to put boots on them, we'd have it made!! lol


----------



## lfung5

Yes, I like it on Balley. He looks adorable!


----------



## lfung5

Geri,
Do you like the quality of the new quilted suit? How big is Bailey? Chest? Length? Neck?

Thanks!


----------



## pjewel

The quality is not bad. I'm sure it's not as good as the ones you have custom made Linda but I'm comfortable with it. As for Bailey's measurements. I'll get them for you asap and let you know.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Geri,
I'm ok with it not be top quality. We might get 1-2 snowfalls a year where I live anyway. I'm not spending a ton of money for 3 snowsuits, that's for sure. If the suit is good enough and inexpensive, that's the best combo! If my gals snowsuits turn out, I will go with her. She is not expensive at all. I just need a backup, because she won't put her name behind it if she can't get it to fit 100%. That means, she won't make them
I really think the suit you posted has what you need. It's a great fit and the elastic cuffs. Plus, you can use it just as a coat or backpack! You can also spray waterproofing on it if you need to.


----------



## pjewel

Linda,

Bailey was wriggling around so not sure how accurate these numbers are but I got somewhere between 12-12 1/2 inches around the neck, 17 chest and between 14 and 14 1/2 to his tail.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Geri, my guys are about the same size except their chest are a bit bigger. Great to know there's a backup if the others don't pan out.


----------



## Mraymo

Marj - What size is Sammy's Poochini suit? I was looking at them and I like that they aren't fleece on the inside, I'm afraid Izzy will get all matted from the fleece.


----------



## pjewel

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Geri, my guys are about the same size except their chest are a bit bigger. Great to know there's a backup if the others don't pan out.


There was plenty of extra room in the chest area.


----------



## marjrc

Mraymo said:


> Marj - What size is Sammy's Poochini suit? I was looking at them and I like that they aren't fleece on the inside, I'm afraid Izzy will get all matted from the fleece.


Marianne, it actually does have a thin layer of fleece inside. My mistake if I mentioned it doesn't. He has a 'medium' and I have to roll up each of the 4 cuffs once because he's short.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, Sammys a small guy! I was looking at Poochtini thinking my boys would need larges!


----------



## Shada

Vincent's snowsuit came today!
Keep in mind he is a 7 lb. maltese. The small fit him perfectly. 
I got the one from BarkandStuff.com

Here he is!!
And might I add, just in time.. it's snowing!!


----------



## Sheri

Vincent looks cute in his snowsuit, but not sure about either it or the snow... :wink:


----------



## imamurph

Shada...Vincent looks GREAT in his new snowsuit!!!:thumb:


----------



## lfung5

Vincent looks so cute and what a great fit!


----------



## pjewel

This is really for Diane. Not sure if I ever showed you Milo in Sophie's snowsuit, but here he is. It was taken this morning as the snow falls again over Long Island. His legs are so short that they have to be rolled up or he's start tripping over them.


----------



## imamurph

Geri...

Oh, Wow...it looks like other than the length, that it fits him pretty well. I have to roll Sophie's legs up also, but it's not a hassel with the ribbed cuffs.

How do you like it compared to the others you have tried?

It's rainning ALOT here now, though we still have some snow on the ground...wish I had a protective weather bubble to put them in..LOL!


----------



## pjewel

imamurph said:


> Geri...
> 
> Oh, Wow...it looks like other than the length, that it fits him pretty well. I have to roll Sophie's legs up also, but it's not a hassel with the ribbed cuffs.
> 
> How do you like it compared to the others you have tried?
> 
> It's rainning ALOT here now, though we still have some snow on the ground...wish I had a protective weather bubble to put them in..LOL!
> 
> View attachment 27195


I really like it a lot except for the length of the legs. Unfortunately, no matter how often I roll them up for my short boy, I find him trying to run with at least one foot completely in the snowsuit. Now that I think of it, that could be the solution for the cold and snowy feet.


----------



## imamurph

Geri, I'm sure Vicki can alter it for you if you send it to her with Milo's measurements..


----------



## lfung5

This is phase 2 of the custom snowsuit. She is still making adjustments to the prototype and pattern. Keep in mind this is not the fabric just a sample. If all goes well, I'll get it made in the same material as Fred's winter coat.

There will be snap closures at the top and the boys will have an area cut out to do their business!


----------



## imamurph

Gee, Linda..the proto type looks great! This woman must be one heck of a seamstress :thumb:


----------



## lfung5

We are in the final stages of Bella's snowsuit. Today, she will add snaps across the top and ship it to see if it fits Bella. If not, she will go back to the drawing board. Since this is her first attempt at a snowsuit, I don't pay for anything until the fit is right. Look for the finished product later today! Boys black quilted snowsuits will be made once we know the pattern fits Bella.

Bella in her snowsuit pictures to follow in about 8-10 day


----------



## lfung5

One more


----------



## imamurph

WOW, Linda...that looks like it is going to be one deluxe snowsuit! :thumb:


----------



## pjewel

Nice Linda.


----------



## marjrc

Linda, that is SO nice!! Wow. 
Yes, Sammy is a little guy, short anyway. He's long, but quite short and thin. The Poochtini Med. was the closest thing that fit him well. Rolling up the cuffs is no biggie. 

Vincent is adorable in his new suit! I love it !


----------



## Metchosin

Wow, that looks great. It will eliminate all the snowballs on the chest and legs. I like how it comes up the neck a bit, too, but dips back for the leash on top. The upper seam in the legs is very nice.


----------



## Missy

check out the coverage on these suits!!!

http://www.shaggylamb.com/c0003.html


----------



## marjrc

YOUCH they're expensive, Missy!!! A medium would cost $88, plus shipping, plus another $25 for a fleece lining. I rarely pay that much for myself! LOL They DO look great, with wonderful coverage for our hairy beasts. Too bad they're so pricey.


----------



## Missy

Marj, where did you find the price? I was going to call but never got around to it. also seems like it would take a really long time to get on the fuzzy creatures... my boys would not go for the boots. 

pricey and non-refundable...not a good match for me and the boys. I am still searching for something that works for us...hitting myself as the muttopia fleece joggers were on-sale at JBPET.com over New Years weekend for about $40 each and hesitated cause we had guests and now they are back up to $70. So far the easiest is warm towels for snow and undercarriage washes in the sink for salt and sand...but there has got to be a better way!


----------



## lfung5

Well, the custom snowsuit didn't pan out. It was just too much material. I guess that's why you all bought the Bark and Stuff ones They seem much more comfortable for the dogs. I ordered the Bark and Stuff snowsuits for the boys. My guys have huge chest, so I hope they fit. They should be here later in the week. 
I didn't want to go that expensive for Bella, since she hardly goes out in the snow and prefers to be carried. I found this inexpensive one for Bella. I hope it fits!


----------



## Sam375

*Blizzard*

Well, we are currently in the middle of another Blizzard, Harry desperately needs a snowsuit.
so, I have been going through this thread, and trying to make heads or tails of all the great info.
since Harry is long I am thinking fleece lined would mat. I am looking more for something water resistant or water proof that has more of a slick fabric inside. Of course with leg coverage....
I have enjoyed the pics, especially the bobsled Havs...

Thoughts on this, without the hood?
http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=dograincoat


----------



## Sam375

*perfect?*

http://www.muddymutts.ca/muddy-mutts-dog-rain-coats


----------



## Sheri

Hmmm, those look interesting! I'm saving it to my file of dog coats.

I think it would be very nice to have the flexibility of using them with or without a top coat. If you get these, please post photos here and let us know how they work!


----------



## Sam375

*I need your help with sizes*

So, just measured Harry 
this is what I got with him still damp so the fur is flat...

13"neck
20" girth
17"length ( I may measure that again)

So If I were to go the cheap route and do a canine casual snowsuit, which size do you think? Medium?
http://www.petkaboodle.com/products...rm-Full-Body-Winter-Dog-Snowsuit-and-Coat.htm

If I were to do a or neopaw or muttluk muttopia rain , any ideas?
https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/rainbodysuitandhood-c-47.html
http://www.muttluks.com/our_products/muttopiacoats.php

am I correct in thinking that the bark and stuff is fleece inside and out?


----------



## Sam375

krandall said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> It fits pretty well, though it's bit long in the back. I guess better too long than too short!) He didn't seem to have any trouble running around the house with it on!
> 
> I didn't find it terrible to put on, though I wouldn't want to do it on the floor. I groom him on top of our washing machine, which is in a laundry/half bath just inside the back door. At that convenient height, it wasn't much of a problem, though it woud help if he eventually caught on to the idea of pushing his own feet through rather than me having to feed them through!<g> Still, I like the tight-ish cuffs because they will keep hair in and snow out.
> 
> What I DON'T like is how much of his "skirt" hair is still exposed, as well as large portions of his hind end. I'm not sure what the answer is for these areas on a long haired dog, but it sure isn't going to keep those areas dry or snowball-free.
> 
> Still, I think we'll keep it and see how it works. It can't possibly be any worse than the disaster we had with him going out without any clothes in the last snowstorm!!!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows what I'm talking about:


This photo was a lot of help for me, it definately helped confirm that I would not be right for my Harry since he too has a skirt, longer hair and it is great to hear how it is more open in the back. Thanks


----------



## Sam375

Sissygirl said:


> I browsed through this thread and didn't see if anyone had mentioned the neopaws suit
> 
> https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/rainbodysuitandhood-c-47.html?osCsid=0s33cgfpitkcf3jjro0ssj0qb2
> 
> Does anyone have this suit? If so, do you like it?


I am thinking that you could layer soething underneath or on top and that the rainsuit material would maybe help not matt as much?
I am considering it


----------



## lfung5

I had the casual canine suits, but if I remember correctly, they were too big. I've been having such a hard time with snowsuits this year. I've ordered from 3 places and none of them worked out. They were either too small, too big, or too bulky. I lost so much money in shipping fees and got nothing in return! 
I decided I like the fleece, because it's more comfortable for the dogs to move, as long as the suits fit properly. I am not sure if the fleece will cause matting. My guys are short, so I never have a problem. I would think you'd be ok, if the suit was roomy enough. 
Bella's fit so well, I decided to ordered from the same gal again. She does custom fit at an affordable price. The boys suits and another suit for Bella, will come tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed! This time she added elastic to the cuffs. Here are the suits that are coming tomorrow and a picture of Bella from today. She got creative with the snowsuit pictures


----------



## lfung5

Love this suit, but they are all sold out!
http://www.kristalas.com/apparel/fleece.htm


----------



## Missy

Linda I love that! what size were you looking at? were you looking at the fleece? When I looked at Cash's back Length it said it was for a Basset Hound! Cash isn't that big. They seemed to have it though in black


----------



## lfung5

Missy said:


> Linda I love that! what size were you looking at? were you looking at the fleece? When I looked at Cash's back Length it said it was for a Basset Hound! Cash isn't that big. They seemed to have it though in black


Hi Missy,
Yes, I like that one the best out of all the suits I've seen. It has a more fitted look, plus they have flat rate shipping for 5 bucks! Can you tell I hate overpaying for shipping?! I've been emailing the gal and she seemed to think the 381 would be a good fit. The only thing I was concerned with was height. It says the height is 10" and Fred is 11.5-12. The length and neck are fine, as my guys are 14 long. Her website shows she has stuff in stock, here is her email to me:

Dear Linda,

Sorry for the delay in responding to your email, I been having issues with emails getting filtered into the spam folder on our server.

Seems that both of your dogs will do fine with size #381 but at this time it seems that all black and red fleece suits are sold out worldwide. We are placing our order for the 2010 season from the manufacturer at the end of March and should once again be fully stocked sometime around May 2010. I will continue to try and source additional suits throughout the next few months to at least have some items in stock and will contact you if successful but so far I am having no luck. Very sorry.

Please keep in touch periodically and I will contact you upon finding the items you require.

Best Regards,

Chris

Here is another cute suit that is affordable. She only has a few suits left. Here is the sizing chart. My guys are in between sizes.

http://www.gofetchpetboutique.com/paulo-dog-snowsuit.html

SPET Pet Clothing Size Chart

Size	Chest	Length	Neck	Weight	Breeds
XS	26 cm
10.2 inches	16 cm
6.3 inches	20 cm
7.9 inches	0.9 KGS
2 lbs	Chihuahua, Tea Cup Poodle, Tea Cup Yorkie
S	31 cm
12.2 inches	20 cm
7.9 inches	21 cm
8.3 inches	1.5 KGS
3.3 lbs	Yorkie, Chihuaha
M	37 cm
14.6 inches	24 cm
9.4 inches	24 cm
9.4 inches	2.8 KGS
6.2 lbs	Yorkie, Maltese, Pomeranian
L	43 cm
16.9 inches	27 cm
10.6 inches	28 cm
11 inches	4.5 KGS
9.9 lbs	Shih Tzu, Pekingese, Poodle, Mini Schnauzer
XL	50 cm
19.7 inches	32 cm
12.6 inches	33 cm
13 inches	6 KGS
13.2 lbs	Shih Tzu, Pekingese, Mini Shnauzer, Pug, Poodle
2XL	58 cm
22.8 inches	36 cm
14.2 inches	37 cm
14.6 inches	10.2 KGS
22.5 lbs	American Cocker, Fox Terrier
3XL	65 cm
25.6 inches	41 cm
16.1 inches	42 cm
16.5 inches	13.5 KGS
29.8 lbs	English Cocker Spaniel, Beagle
4XL	75 cm
29.5 inches	55 cm
21.7 inches	45 cm
17.7 inches	20 KGS
44.2 lbs	Labrador, Golden Retreiver, Siberian Husky
5XL	85 cm
33.5 inches	65 cm
25.6 inches	50 cm
19.7 inches	30 KGS
66.2 lbs	Labrador, Golden Retriever, German Shepherd
6XL	95 cm
37.4 inches	75 cm
29.5 inches	57 cm
22.4 inches	40 KGS
88.3 lbs	Saint Bernard(50~80kg),
Bernese Mountain Dog(40~44kg),
Rottweiler (45~63kg)
7XL	105 cm
41.3 inches	85 cm
33.5 inches	65 cm
25.6 inches	50 KGS
110.4lbs	Great Dane(46~54kg),
Saint Bernard(50~80kg),
Rottweiler (45~63kg)

Chest:
Measure the thickest part of the chest. (Usually behind the two legs.)

Neck:
The girth of neck.

Length:
Make sure your dog is standing properly, not sitting or lying down. Measure along the dog's backbone from the base of the neck to 5cm front of tail's base.


----------



## Sam375

http://www.houndzinthehood.com/index.html
Havanese is listed...


----------



## Sam375

*Etsy dog apparel?*

I was thinking of maybe contacting an etsy person for a suit maybe even something satin or silky type of material inside to maybe cut down on matting?
I thought I recall someone using a custom or Etsy person?

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...ry=snowsuit&ga_search_type=&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## Sheri

Sam,
I did post about Etsy coverups, and although happy with them for what I need them for, I don't think they'd be needed under a snow suit. But, here is the thread, in case it was the one you were thinking about.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8313&highlight=coverups


----------



## Sam375

Sheri-thanks for the link, I PM you when you get chance.

Also, I know that all the suits out there require a belly and back opening especially for our boys for a reason, BUT The snow hurts Harry's tummy.


----------



## Sam375

*PJEWEL tried to contact- filled email*

Hi pjewel-
Can you tell me where you ordered your suits from for your furkids? I am trying to get detailed information on the types of fabrics used in the snowsuit and rain suit and am having a hard time, their website tells you nothing.

I am trying to find things for Harry.
Looking into Etsy also, but that gets confusing!
Thanks


----------



## lfung5

My snowsuits were too small again. Don't know if anyone is interested, but I just found these at Petco online. They are having a sale with free shipping. If I've learned one thing, I think you need added room in the length and chest for snowsuits. This snowsuit appears to be the right size giving added room. Wish me luck with snowsuit number 4!


----------



## Sam375

I saw them also, let me know how you make out, which ones are too small?
I would like to know what is on the inside of these....


----------



## lfung5

lfung5 said:


> My snowsuits were too small again. Don't know if anyone is interested, but I just found these at Petco online. They are having a sale with free shipping. If I've learned one thing, I think you need added room in the length and chest for snowsuits. This snowsuit appears to be the right size giving added room. Wish me luck with snowsuit number 4!


They are a quilted nylon on both sides. I order a size up, 16. I just think my guys are hard to fit, because they have very large chests. Not sure if that's from the 3 mile mountain hikes! I will let you know how they fit. They should arrive in about a week. Too bad their calling for 6-8 inches on Monday. This is on top of the 4 feet we got within a week!!


----------



## Sam375

what, 6-8? I have not watched the weather today, that makes me sick. Our snow blower is broke, and we just had our truck pulled out of the mud it got stuck in our front yard....
So what r your Hav's measurements, and what did you order which was too small? You ordered a 16, or wished you had ordered a 16?
Are these velcro, or slip on?
Thanks, I am seriously thinking of this especially since the etsy thing is very time consuming and with free shipping, and then return to store instead of paying for return shipping, and packaging it up, etc...


----------



## Missy

thanks Linda. I just ordered 2 16's and 2 20's-- (annoyed they don't seem to have 18) The free shipping and being able to return to a store made this an easy one to try... This will be my 5th set of snowsuits for the boys! LOL.


----------



## lfung5

LOL. I ordered 4 of size 16, 2 red and 2 black. I figured I had nothing to lose, with free shipping and returns to the store. My guys are both about 14 long, 18-19 chest, and 11.5-12" necks. Size 16 is, 20.5 chest and 15-16 length. The last snowsuits I got were from ebay, bark and stuff, and from some lady Marret (she was nuts). Two of the suits were 14 long with 19 chest and they fit like wetsuits! I sure hope these fit, this is exhausting!

PS. I think they are velcro


----------



## Sam375

Hi-
I bit the bullet, I ordered a 16 and a 20, plus I did it via bing cashback and got an additional 9%off.
Harry is around 16-17 long, 18" chest 12" neck, but he has more of a coat than your guys, so I figured that I would order both and seee which he is more comfy in.
I am still going to look into etsy, but need it to be reasonably priced, and so far the prices I am getting from people are definately higher than it seems other forum members have gotten suits for.


----------



## Missy

what os Cashback Sam?


----------



## Sam375

Hi-
I don't want to invade this thread with a lengthy off subject since it is already sooo long, but you can do a search for bing cashback, or even ebates. I will pm you!


----------



## Sheri

lfung5 said:


> My snowsuits were too small again. Don't know if anyone is interested, but I just found these at Petco online. They are having a sale with free shipping. If I've learned one thing, I think you need added room in the length and chest for snowsuits. This snowsuit appears to be the right size giving added room. Wish me luck with snowsuit number 4!


Linda, those look good. Post your evaluation and photos, (and size info, too, if you like them,) when you get them, okay?

Oh, I just finished reading; Missy and Sam, would you also post your thoughts on these? Should get a good idea with all of you reporting on them!


----------



## lfung5

Yes, I will do that. I'm pretty sure it will fit fred perfectly. He has nice long legs. I might have to roll the legs for Scudder. I stopped measuring my dogs, because that didn't work out 4 times. I use the measurement of the suit and a tape measure now! I took a tape measure and put it around their chests at 20.5. That's the snowsuits chest size. It wasn't tight, but just added a bit of room without being too big. Then I did the length, and if they are standing with their heads down, they are the right size. This will give them 2" extra room with their heads up. If these don't fit, it might drive me to drink!




Missy and Sam, please post pictures too!


----------



## pjewel

Sam375 said:


> Hi pjewel-
> Can you tell me where you ordered your suits from for your furkids? I am trying to get detailed information on the types of fabrics used in the snowsuit and rain suit and am having a hard time, their website tells you nothing.
> 
> I am trying to find things for Harry.
> Looking into Etsy also, but that gets confusing!
> Thanks


I bought two from muttluks (rain and snow suit) and milo won't move a muscle in it. Very difficult to get the paws through those tiny legs. I got a snowsuit from Diane (BarknStuff I think). It's great but the legs are way too long. I have to roll them up three times or he can't walk. I got one on eBay that is my favorite. It comes apart so you can use it as a coat or a snowsuit. I also have many four legged sweaters, a sherpa coat and a rain slicker.


----------



## lfung5

Geri,
I like that one also. I looked into it, but the small was too small and the medium seemed very big. It's so cute and functional too!


----------



## Missy

*the petco snow suits*

SO here is the scoop for those of you that are waiting.

The 16 fit Jasper perfectly, although he would not move or sit and when I asked him to stand up on his hind legs he seemed to not be able/or want to extend the whole way. The 20 swam on Cash and he was tripping out of it even with legs rolled up (poor guy tripped on his head into a coffee table) so he would not even let me near him with the 16.

The Coat was really nicely made, light weight with a silky lining that I believe would go a long way in preventing mats. It had the _best_ _undercarriage coverage_ of any coat or sweater I have tried on the boys.

I did not love the way it fastened-- it is a piece of velcro along one side...which made getting it on a bit complicated...I find it easiest if the head at least slips over first. Getting off was real easy unzip the velcro and the boys did the rest. LOL. My main complaint is that there is no stretch-- I think that is key for the boys comfort.

So here are picts of Jasper...Cash bolted before I could take any.

View attachment 28258


View attachment 28259


View attachment 28260


View attachment 28261


View attachment 28262


bottom line, we are sending them back or to another forum member... more because it is easier for us to rinse the boys in the sink or let them drip dry or warm towel dry than to deal with the hassle of getting it on them. I will undoubtedly try again the suit of my dreams that is easy on and off does exist, I just need to find it.


----------



## lfung5

I don't see a picture?


----------



## Missy

oops there now.


----------



## lfung5

Oh, I'm gonna like these! I hope mine fit, if they ever arrive! Too bad they are hard to get on and don't fit, I love how they look.


----------



## Sam375

Hi-
Petco is looking into my order...seems they don't know what happened.

I have some great Etsy contacts (2-3 indivduals)for snowsuits, reasonably priced too, if you are interested pm me and I will give you the details.


----------



## Missy

Linda, I think they will fit your boys perfectly as they are a bit smaller than Jasper.


----------



## Sheri

Missy, thank you for posting those pictures, they are great! Give Jasper a hug for being such a good model for all of us to view, what a good boy! Those suits look great, and I really like them.


----------



## lfung5

Here's a couple cute ones I found on Etsy


----------



## Missy

stop tempting me Linda!!! I love the feet! but how on earth would you get those on?


----------



## lfung5

Not very easily!


----------



## Sam375

They are pricy and just fleece, not very water resistant just warm cute and expensive IMO
I look for function


----------



## lfung5

it's harder than you think to find one functional that fits! I'm at my wits end. You should try the bark and stuff. I loved that one but it was too small and I felt the next size would be too big.


----------



## Missy

there is no way my boys would walk with the feet though. But boy think of the coverage.


----------



## lfung5

Mine either. I tried Muttlucks and Fred fell on his face. Scuds walked, but kicked his legs up so high. It was hysterical! I never laughed so hard.


----------



## marjrc

Jasper's suits look great on him, Missy! Girl, you have to get down on the floor and get those on! lol There is no way I do mine while sitting somewhere. it would be a huge hassle. I need to be on the floor, but I'm often down there anyway with these guys. lol 

Yup, I really like those. I'm looking for a new one for Ricky for next year, but will wait 'til aug./sept. before thinking of buying one. His is a cheapo one that my MIL altered and it fits great, but it's tearing at the seams.


----------



## Missy

Oh Marj, I am down on the floor! as suits go they were not too bad, but I just know it is not just me who has to do it everytime they go out but DH too. Not gonna happen here.


----------



## Sam375

lfung5 said:


> it's harder than you think to find one functional that fits! I'm at my wits end. You should try the bark and stuff. I loved that one but it was too small and I felt the next size would be too big.


It isn't lined and I am afraid it'll mat his fur...


----------



## pjewel

lfung5 said:


> Mine either. I tried Muttlucks and Fred fell on his face. Scuds walked, but kicked his legs up so high. It was hysterical! I never laughed so hard.


You had me LOL. Remember my little video of Milo in his Muttluks. Poor baby was frozen like a statue. He wouldn't move the whole time he had it on. Too bad because the coverage is great.


----------



## Maxmom

Geri, I remember that video of Milo. I laughed and laughed. I've even gone back and hunted until I found it to watch again. lol


----------



## lfung5

I think that worth reposting here Geri! I want to see it again


----------



## Maxmom

It's on page 14 of this thread!

Geri's Milo!


----------



## Maxmom

Milo's sequel!


----------



## Cailleach

Oh my...lol...we have temps that dip down to -50 in the winter and my dogs go out without clothing, I am the one all bundled up. They get "the job" done pretty fast though. LOL...maybe Canadian dogs are hardier.:tape:


----------



## lfung5

Milo is so funny. That's what my Freddie does!


----------



## lfung5

Well, I got the Petco snowsuits and I love them. After looking for months, I finally found one that works! I like the quality and the silky lining. I didn't have a problem putting them on, but my guys don't put up a fight. I am probably going to have my tailor replace the velcro with snap. I'm just not a big fan of velcro. These suits fit my guys well, with the exception of the legs, but I can roll them up. There is enough room so they don't feel restricted. Even Freddie, who hates clothes, moved in it!

Here's the pictures and a video of my sisters dog in Muttluks. This is exactly how Scudder walked in them!!


----------



## lcy_pt

Linda...that video is hilarious! 
I may have to break down and check these suits out. Although I really love the ones the boys have, the legs tend to push up (hence the scarey snowball pics posted in my signature)
Are the suits velcroed on just the one side? How is the undercarriage coverage?


----------



## KSC

The video is so funny!


----------



## pjewel

Linda, what size did you get?


----------



## lfung5

I took a few more photos, so you can see detail. The undercarriage has very good coverage. It only velcros on the one side. I think you might have the same problem with the snowballs, because the cuffs are the same elastic material. It's a long story, but the size 16's are sold out, because of me. In toll, I ended up getting a total of 10 size 16 snowsuits,(2 from Missy)! I am going to return the others this weekend. Maybe then they won't be sold out online


----------



## lfung5

pjewel said:


> Linda, what size did you get?


I got the 16 and there's room. I think you would need a 12. My guys are 14 long, 18 & 19 chests, and 11.5 and 12 necks. I had to roll up the legs quite a bit.


----------



## lfung5

If anyone wants to buy a 16, let me know before I return them!


----------



## Missy

Linda, the suits look great! HOW DID YOU END UP WITH 10? from one OCD CDL to another...you need to share!


----------



## lfung5

LOL. When you told me your order was shipped, I called Petco. My order was no where to be found and they kept disconnecting me. I had trouble with my order when placing it, so I though maybe there's a glitch. I ordered 4 more online. I wanted 2 black and 2 red because I didn't know what color I would like. When I wasn't getting my shipping notice, I called again and again and each time I was disconnected or they didn't know what happened to my order. Yesterday, I finally talked to a lady and she told me they were all sold out. I questioned her that maybe since I bought 8, that's why they were sold out? She assured me my order would not ship. That's when I called you for your size 16's! Then I got shipping notices for both orders shipped! Oh well, anyone need a snowsuit


----------



## Maxmom

Linda,

I have tears running down my face after watching that video. My only problem is it was too short. I had to keep hitting replay just to see it again. lol


----------



## Sam375

so glad you finally found something, and of all the places, Petco, and you got ...10 of them:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

New and improved snowsuits. I added snaps and I put one on the hood to hold that down. Fred hates it!


----------



## Missy

wow Linda, I can't believe how fast you had that done! you must have a really good/quick taylor. I love the way that looks. Maybe you should have those done to mine and send them back? nahhh jasper still wouldn't move in it.


----------



## lfung5

Actually, my boyfriend and I went to Joann's fabric and we did it ourselves!


----------



## SMARTY

Maxmom said:


> Linda,
> 
> I have tears running down my face after watching that video. My only problem is it was too short. I had to keep hitting replay just to see it again. lol


Ditto. So did I. That is so funny.


----------



## Sam375

Well, Got the Petco snowsuit on, he didn't care. Went out did his business and came back in.

It came to me with the tag on, no plastic and some lint, dog hair, so obviously it was a return....probably another forum members!

This was the size 16, and I measured it and it is actually 17" in length. He could use an extra inch in the length, since it looked like he couldn't swing his back legs back as far.
It is a little bit too long in the legs but not that much, and just from him going out to potty and coming back in the one cuff was a little wet on the bottom...
I really dislike the side opening, tag states water resistance, it is lined in a nylon which I think is great for his long hair.

It is weather master, by PAR Pedigree perfection, tag states that it may need to be sprayed with a silicone from time to time for water, quilted rainsuit...
I am not sure if I will keep it, I am thinking ETSY is a better route because it wouldn't have the access on the side.


----------



## lfung5

I actually like the side access. I just put both front legs in, snap the first snap and then do the back legs and snap. My guys are like statues, so that makes it easy.


----------



## Sam375

lfung5 said:


> I actually like the side access. I just put both front legs in, snap the first snap and then do the back legs and snap. My guys are like statues, so that makes it easy.


I would like it too if Harry's hair was your doggies hair length, but I have to stuff it in the side, and he becomes a dish rag once I touch him, won't stand up lays down like a lump...


----------



## SMARTY

For a member from the south I am having the best time looking at your "poor" dogs in these snow suits. They are Hilarious.


----------



## ls-indy

I just ordered snowsuits for Daisy and Beau from Bark and Stuff. They are made of Polartek fleece - double layered, windproof and waterproof, yet look flexible so they can move. They also have single layer fleece jogging suits with four legs too for those of you who live in warmer areas.....

You MEASURE your dog: neck, back, girth and HEIGHT so the legs come the right size for your dog. They customize the suits. They are only $49.95

The jogging suits are only $29.95 and you can pick your colors on the joggers. All snow suits are blue. I will have their names embroidered locally once I'm sure the fit is right.

Their link is: http://barkandstuff.com/shop/

Beau might have to own the Rebel Hoodie too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

How cute! Yes, think you need the Rebel hoodie! That Punk Princess is cute too, for a girl!


----------



## lfung5

I ordered these and they were way too small for my guys. I really liked them, but Scuds and Fred looked like an overstuffed Hefty trash bag! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## ls-indy

lfung5 said:


> I ordered these and they were way too small for my guys. I really liked them, but Scuds and Fred looked like an overstuffed Hefty trash bag! Let us know how you make out.


Thanks for the heads-up! I e-mailed Vicky and she assured me they were 100% returnable within 30 days or I could exchange them. Their web-site states this as well. I asked her to add 1" to the girth to allow a bit more room. I feel better knowing they'll take them back if there's a problem (as long as they aren't embroidered....)

Hopefully, they'll fit well the first try!


----------



## Dalmane

Gees Mia is 5 months old -she can't hold still long enough for me to get her collar on muchless a snowsuit!! We live in Buffalo,NY. Acyually thinking of relocating to Arizonia. Princess Mia doesn't do rain.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Rain?*

Do any havanese like rain...
Daisy refuses to go out and pee if it is raining, Riki runs out does his business and comes back in...but that Daisy!

And then taking care of the coats when they are wet and cold. I was thinking it would be like taking our heads outside and wagging them around on the ground...can you imagine?


----------



## lfung5

You live In Buffalo! She needs a snowsuit and snow boots! They are a little difficult to get on, but worth it. If they don't have them I have to stop every 5-10 minutes to clean the snowballs off their legs.


----------



## lfung5

Fred doesn't mind the rain. He is like a dog on crack when he's wet. I wouldn't say Scuds and Bella like the rain, but they are ok with it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Augie likes the rain. Good thing, too, where we live - life could be very miserable if he didn't. It is strong wind that he is not too fond of.


----------



## ls-indy

When its raining, and I open the door to let Daisy and Beau out - they stand in the open doorway and sniff the air, but are reluctant to actually go out. They do go - but Daisy TIPTOES along the stepping stones trying NOT to get her feet wet. Beau just runs out and gets it done - and heads back for the door.

BUT - If Dad wants to take them for a WALK - they will go out regardless of how hard its raining and have a good old time.... Then he brings them home to ME to dry! LOL


----------



## TrishK

yay, I bought Sammy a snowsuit. Now how the heck do I get him to put it on? It's much bulkier than his sweater and has four legs not just the two the sweater has and he won't stay still. How is it that a grown adult gets bested by a 9-pound little dog? :redface:


----------



## lfung5

PUT HIS 2 FRONT LEGS IN FIRST AND THEN THE BACK. THEN TAKE PICTURES AND POST THEM


----------



## TrishK

lfung5 said:


> PUT HIS 2 FRONT LEGS IN FIRST AND THEN THE BACK. THEN TAKE PICTURES AND POST THEM


Ya, I tried that. I got the one front one in and while trying to get the other front in the first one came off. Never managed to get as far at the back legs. I finally just put his sweater on and took the inside liner of the snowsuit, which is only armholes and zips across the back, and put it on top of the sweater. I should take pics of me struggling with him, would probably be funnier. :frusty:


----------



## lfung5

THAT'S WHY I LIKE THE ONE'S I GOT. I GET HIS FRONT LEGS IN. THEN I SNAP ALL THE SNAPS. THEN I WORK THE BACK LEGS IN. SOMETIMES HIS FEET ARE NOT ALL THE WAY THROUGH UNTIL I SHAKE HIS LEGS DOWN. IT TAKE TIME TO MASTER IT


----------



## galaxie

I got this jacket for Roscoe today at my local pet boutique, Dog Bar. It is their house brand, so it was only $20! Not quite a snow suit, but I think it will work just fine since there's no snow in Vancouver right now.


----------



## Kathie

I'm glad you said you were going to Vancouver otherwise I was thinking Roscoe would get laughed right out of Miami in that outfit!


----------



## galaxie

It's chilly in Miami! I wore my wool winter jacket today, the wind is harsh and it was 49 degrees this morning! Not Miami weather if you ask me. But R & S would rather stay inside on windy, cold days, so they did


----------



## Missy

*Finally!*

Some of you know we have bought, returned, bought again, and given away, our share of cover ups for the boys (heck, I started this thread in 2007)... either they were too hard to get on...or they fell off...or the boys would not (could not) move. Well we just got these two now suits from etsy. as you can see they fit like a glove (look how skinny my Cashy is?), cover a lot of belly, and they are made of such a stretchy material they are actually very easy to get on and off.

The real test will be Wednesday when we expect 12+ inches of snow. I chose stretch over waterproof as I wanted something they could use in the muddy season as well. The material is like a spandex with a very fine fleece inside.

The suit comes with a "snood" And I will probably shorten it to a turtle neck cause I do not think I would ever put the boys through that humiliation

So here is the info if you are interested... she really did a superb job fitting. I would just ask for either a turtelneck or a hood. and check out her other styles too!

http://www.etsy.com/...formance-custom


----------



## TrishK

OMG! That's too cute. They look ready to go SCUBA diving or surfing...looks like wet suits :biggrin1: very adorable.


----------



## Laurief

Missy - I know I asked you on facebook, but just found this now. 
Although - when I click on the link - I get an error. What did you search for under Etsy?? I gotta get these for by big guys !!


----------



## lfung5

Missy, They look great. I know the frustrations you went through looking for snowsuits!

It looks like the site you posted isn't working. I also found these. They are Polartec.

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=custom+dog+suits&search_type=handmade

I like this one:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/62528408/warm-winter-body-suit-for-dogs-italian


----------



## jetsetgo!

Those are so great, Missy!


----------



## jetsetgo!

I found Missy's link for those of you who are looking. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62858451/polartec-powerstretch-performance-custom


----------



## pjewel

Missy, I love it. The guys look great in it. You'll definitely get to test it out tomorrow. :smow:


----------



## waybrook

Thank you lord this is one thread I can't participate in....we don't get snow


----------



## TrishK

waybrook said:


> Thank you lord this is one thread I can't participate in....we don't get snow


Don't say that too loudly. Isn't it only like 29 degrees there today? That's certainly cold enough for snow.


----------



## morriscsps

OMG!! Tears of laughter! They look so funny. I *NEED* one for Jack. We need pics of them post-snowstorm. I would love a review of them and the material. I wondering how wet they will get.

I look at the other things on their site. Cute stuff! More our style. I poured over the Royalfifi site and loved it but.... the guys are already snickering at me for dressing up Jack like a doll. A Polartec vest/suit is better for us.

(I like the pirate pup. )


----------



## butterscoth28

Here is Butterscotch in her snow suit:


----------



## Kathie

Missy, they look so cute! Let us know how they work in the snow!

Butterscotch, you look adorable in your snowsuit!


----------



## waybrook

TrishK said:


> Don't say that too loudly. Isn't it only like 29 degrees there today? That's certainly cold enough for snow.


Actually it was a high of 43 today - we are all freezing! However, the snow and ice was north of us - more toward ATL....thank goodness!


----------



## KSC

Kipling got a chance to test drive his snowsuit today - this is the one we bought last year and thankfully it is pretty good for this year too - a bit short in the body but as you can see it is doing the job!

Kipling wanna go out?









Yes...you look very handsome in your snowsuit...









Wow...so much snow!









Where to run to next...









And yummy...a nice snack too!


----------



## krandall

Sylvia, I think you and I bought the same suits last year. Kodi's still fits him pretty well too. I couldn't decide whether to try a slightly bigger size. I decided to wait and see how much the fleece mats his fur before I get another one. WE may have to go with a Hurta, or one of the others that has a shiny lining at this point.

This morning, he just went out in his "puffy" coat, but he didn't want to go off the driveway into the deep snow anyway!


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha the boys HATE their suits... I had to chase Cash around the table... Jasper let me put it on...but then wouldn't move.... when they finally went out, they came back in very dry... but then 1/2 hour later when Cash had to poop I was too lazy to put it on again. poor Cash also would not leave the driveway, just did his biz right there... Jasper of course is more finicky and has decided to just hold it...but boy does he look miserable. this is when I wish they hadn't chosen to stop using the pads.

That Kipling is sure cute.


----------



## KSC

Oh Missy! So funny to hear your description of the boys..really hilarious. Kipling is lifting his paw ever so nicely when I wedge him into his suit. Good boy....but it is a bit of a chore putting them on.

Karen - the hurrta suits are nice - do let me know if you decide to go ahead. I'd love to hear what you think.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> ha ha ha the boys HATE their suits... I had to chase Cash around the table... Jasper let me put it on...but then wouldn't move.... when they finally went out, they came back in very dry... but then 1/2 hour later when Cash had to poop I was too lazy to put it on again. poor Cash also would not leave the driveway, just did his biz right there... Jasper of course is more finicky and has decided to just hold it...but boy does he look miserable. this is when I wish they hadn't chosen to stop using the pads.


That's the problem we're having too. Kodi will only use the litter box to poop as a very, very last resort, if we ignore his whining, whimpering and muttering for a REALLY long time.

This morning he was able to find a spot where the snow had drifted away from the fence a bit, and it wasn't too deep. Now Dave has snow blowed (is that a word?<g>) his path, so he should be good for a while, but it's building up fast still.


----------



## iluvhavs

Oh, Missy! That sounds like this house. The first thing I did this morning at 6:03AM, with bathrobe and slippers was to shovel out of the back door of the garage to let them go potty. Rico walks to the end of the shoveled area and lifts his leg. Lucy jumps up a snw bank to do the same....then RLH back inside! Still snowing and blowing!

My only consolation is that we pack up the van this afternoon and head out of here for Florida in the morning! We've rented a house on the beach that is a great dog friendly place and we're going to veg in the sun for the next two weeks! The dogs know they're going somewhere...but no clue where. Running on the beach, swimming in the lagoon.......Heaven!


----------



## morriscsps

we are lucky. We have a walkout basement so the big deck above it leaves a protected area which only got a couple inches of snow blown in. Jack can do his biz there, then venture out into the deeper stuff if he wants.


----------



## pjewel

Not a snowsuit really but Ms. Tuesday is hard to dress. I love these. I have the bigger one this year in pink. I'll try to get a photo of that later or tomorrow.


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> we are lucky. We have a walkout basement so the big deck above it leaves a protected area which only got a couple inches of snow blown in. Jack can do his biz there, then venture out into the deeper stuff if he wants.


That's great!!! I'd love to have something like that!


----------



## Cailleach

Saw on the news today how much snow you folks are getting. Wow...snow in every state with the exception of Florida...even Hawaii.


----------



## lfung5

Yes, that's true. The pups and I are tired of the snow. The snowsuits help so much, but the pups don't realize they can bend their knees with the suits on! It's funny to watch them walk with stiff legs


----------



## Suzi

Cailleach said:


> Saw on the news today how much snow you folks are getting. Wow...snow in every state with the exception of Florida...even Hawaii.


 We don't have snow I love snow we have:rain:


----------



## KSC

lfung5 said:


> Yes, that's true. The pups and I are tired of the snow. The snowsuits help so much, but the pups don't realize they can bend their knees with the suits on! It's funny to watch them walk with stiff legs


That's hilarious...stick legs...


----------

